# Milan - Sassuolo: 2 ottobre 2016 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Settembre 2016)

Il Milan, dopo il pareggio per 0-0 contro la Fiorentina al Franchi, torna in campo contro il Sassuolo, spesso indigesto alla compagine rossonera.

Milan - Sassuolo si disputerà domenica 2 ottobre 2016 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta su Sky, su Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni, le news, le formazioni ed i commmenti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Settembre 2016)

già il fatto che manca Berardi mi fa stare meglio....quell'infame ha rotto le balle onestamente....cmq vincere obbligatoriamente per passare la pausa in buona posizione di classifica....farei riposare Bonaventura che ho visto male in sto inizio di stagione e darei una chance a Sosa dall'inizio....ovviamente De Sciglio fuori dai maroni...

Donnarumma
Calabria Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Sosa
Suso Niang
Bacca


----------



## VonVittel (26 Settembre 2016)

Li dobbiamo massacrare. Francamente non sopporto più la Juventus B.
Sono stra-esaltati dal tifoso medio italiano e dalla stampa. Quando fanno schifo tutti zitti.
In più manca Berardi che è il trascinatore.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Settembre 2016)

Va vinta. 
Loro sono uba squadra che gioca a calcio, con un buon allenatore.. Ma dovrebbero essere piu stanchi di noi. Va vinta.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Settembre 2016)

Chi ha detto che non torna Berardi ? io sapevo che sarebbe tornato domenica.


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2016)

che schifo alle 18. Comunque una bella passata a questi esaltati che contro la Juve si mettono a 90 mi farebbe godere e non poco


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2016)

Bisognerebbe approfittare dello scontro roma-inter e portare a casa i 3 punti, speriamo il non rientro di berardi.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere e non prendere gol


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (26 Settembre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere perché giochiamo in casa, perché giocano in Europa al posto nostro, perché dobbiamo confermare e possibilmente migliorare quanto visto fino ad ora, perché il pareggio di domenica ci sta stretto e perché siamo il Milan.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Settembre 2016)

Questa è la partita della verità. Se abbiamo gli attributi è il momento di tirarli fuori e vincere, non accetto che il Sassuolo sia la bestia nera del Milan.


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2016)

Vabé, persa in partenza.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2016)

Basta far passare questi qui per fenomeni, mi auguro una bella piallata.


----------



## Doctore (26 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vabé, persa in partenza.



e va be lol


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2016)

Altra partita decisiva da non vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2016)

Sto Sassuolo ha rotto le palle.

E' ora di rimetterli a cuccia.


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e va be lol





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Zani (26 Settembre 2016)

Tre punti sarebbero importantissimo in termini di classifica


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Settembre 2016)

Loro giocano tre giorni prima all'estero in Europa League. Si vince facile


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2016)

3 cose su questa partita

1. Vincere!
2. Far giocare Niang più vicino alla porta
3. Locatelli titolare con Montolivo m'zzala dal primo minuto

Gigio
Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli
Montolivo, Locatelli e Jack
Suso, Bacca e Niang


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2016)

Giochiamo entrambe 4-3-3 quindi i duelli individuali conteranno piú del solito.

Sono la squadra che corre di piú, ma ció comporta che, giocando giovedí in EL, per garantire la solita corsa dovranno fare parecchio turnover quindi non saranno nella formazione migliore.

Il gioco dei loro esterni di attacco é micidiale, pericolosa la nostra tendenza ad alzare entrambi i terzini, bisognerá tenerli piú bloccati e soprattutto molto attenti a fare le diagonali. Dico un'eresia, perdonatemi.... Abate e non Calabria, piú efficace nelle diagonali difensive. 

Problema Bacca.... Chiave difensiva sarebbe bloccare Magnanelli, il loro vero perno del gioco, con il 4-3-3 con mediano basso, questo ruolo spetterebbe al centravanti, ma Bacca su questo non ci sente. Bisognerá chiedere un'extra sforzo a Niang il quale in fase difensiva dovrá accentrarsi e andare a disturbare Magnanelli. In questo senso sarebbe molto piú funzionale il 4-2-3-1 del finale della pattita con la Fiorentina. Con due soluzioni:

Locatelli-Kucka
Suso-Montolivo(su Magnanelli)-Niang
Bacca

Montolivo-Kucka
Suso-Bonaventura(su Magnanelli)-Niang
Bacca.

Lo so che adattarsi a Magnanelli sembra una forzatura, ma guardate il Sassuolo ...é da lui che trae linfa tutta la manovra come lo era con Pirlo al Milan e alla Juve.

Peró non so se sará piú forte il desiderio di trovare la soluzione tattica ottimale o cercare di consolidare le certezze acquisite.

Partita durissima, li abbiamo sempre sofferti. Spero in una partita equilibrata, che possa essere decisa da qualche episodio, sento che in questo caso potremmo spuntarla. Certo dominarli non li dominiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2016)

*Ecco le formazioni di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazze di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*



Antonelli tutta la vita.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazze di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*



Anche Antei dovrebbe essersi infortunato.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazioni di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*



*
Guida arbitrerà Milan - Sassuolo.*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazioni di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*



per confermare la crescita ci vogliono 3 punti
sulla formazione poco da dire, è sempre la stessa


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2016)

Si è rotto Antonelli, l'unico terzino sinistro in rosa


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazioni di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*



http://www.milanworld.net/lesione-muscolare-per-luca-antonelli-vt40654.html#post1068798


----------



## Alfabri (29 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si è rotto Antonelli, l'unico terzino sinistro in rosa



Ma no abbiamo ancora il Condor, facente le veci dell'impresentabile Vangioni


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le formazioni di Milan-Sassuolo secondo Sky:*




Bene Berardi è indisponibile, abbiamo forse un chance di vincere..


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta


----------



## 666psycho (30 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



vediamo se abate toppa anche questa, se fa male direi di lasciare spazio a Calabria...


----------



## Luca_Taz (30 Settembre 2016)

fortuna non recupera Berardi...


----------



## Dany20 (30 Settembre 2016)

Se De Sciglio delude metterei Vangioni dalla prossima.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



Sono gli stessi 11 con cui è sceso in campo ieri il Sassuolo, bisogna vincere dai


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2016)

Vedendo le formazioni l'11 rossonero, almeno sulla carta, risulta favorito. Purtroppo con il Sassuolo abbiamo sempre faticato e troppo spesso sono stati la nostra condanna. E' il momento di fargli capire chi siamo NOI e chi sono LORO, mi auguro che scendano tutti in campo motivati e pronti a dare l'anima.


----------



## koti (30 Settembre 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> *Vedendo le formazioni l'11 rossonero, almeno sulla carta, risulta favorito*. Purtroppo con il Sassuolo abbiamo sempre faticato e troppo spesso sono stati la nostra condanna. E' il momento di fargli capire chi siamo NOI e chi sono LORO, mi auguro che scendano tutti in campo motivati e pronti a dare l'anima.


Sulla carta imho sono imbarazzanti, nessuno di quegli 11 giocherebbe titolare in questo Milan, e ho detto tutto.

Ma Duncan è infortunato?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Settembre 2016)

Pertita importantissima...per noi un big match
Giochiamo contro una nostra diretta concorrente e vincere sarebbe importantissimo
Sfruttiamo questo momento nel quale gira tutto bene e facciamo legna per i periodi negativi
Se vinciamo sono sette punti contro le dirette concorrenti...non male...vuol dire che ce la possiamo giocare
Per quanto riguarda la partita...ci vuole tanta tanta pazienza e dobbiamo stare attenti al loro contropiede...ho notato che in difesa soffrono le palle alte quindi...anche un gol di scarto su palla inattiva fa al caso nostro...il gioco verrà...prima pensiamo ai punti ''pesanti'' come quelli in palio Domenica


----------



## kolao95 (30 Settembre 2016)

*Secondo Milan TV è stato provato Luiz Adriano al posto di Niang.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Sulla carta imho sono imbarazzanti, nessuno di quegli 11 giocherebbe titolare in questo Milan, e ho detto tutto.
> 
> Ma Duncan è infortunato?



Mah secondo me toppi di grosso le valutazioni.

Lirola, peluso,Acerbi, Magnanelli e soprattutto Defrel e Politano giocherebbero tranquillamente.

Politano, Ragusa e Defrel trio da prendere con le mollissime, secondo me se fisicamente reggono ci arano.

Ribadisco per giocarcela dobbiamo bloccare Magnanelli. Farei 4-2-3-1 con Montolivo su Magnanaelli


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2016)

a questi bisogna dargliele 4, senza se e senza ma, voglio l'umiliazione!


----------



## koti (1 Ottobre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me toppi di grosso le valutazioni.
> 
> Lirola, peluso,Acerbi, Magnanelli e soprattutto Defrel e Politano giocherebbero tranquillamente.
> 
> ...


Ma non scherziamo, Defrel al posto di Bacca e arriviamo decimi se va bene. Tra Politano e Suso/Niang mi tengo i milanisti tutta la vita.


----------



## koti (1 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta


.


----------



## Symon (1 Ottobre 2016)

In casa, contro un Sassuolo inutilmente pompato e in difetto da infortuni, non in piena forma come si è visto in EL, sarò ottimista ma porteremo sicuramente a casa 3 pts preziosi, soprattutto se Montella dovesse confermare questi 11 con Abate terzino dx, il trio di centrocampo che finora sembra quello più equilibrato, e l'attacco stesso discorso.
L'unico problema sarebbe De Sciglio...oltre che giocare sempre in 10 con lui in campo, capita che la squadra avversaria diventi da 12, con i regali che fà...Speriamo in un Calabria a sinistra, o all'esordio di Vangioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, Defrel al posto di Bacca e arriviamo decimi se va bene. Tra Politano e Suso/Niang mi tengo i milanisti tutta la vita.



Opinioni. Defrel diverso da Bacca, ma non peggiore e puó giocare anche esterno.

Politano decisamente meglio di Suso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> In casa, *contro un Sassuolo inutilmente pompato* e in difetto da infortuni, non in piena forma come si è visto in EL, sarò ottimista ma porteremo sicuramente a casa 3 pts preziosi, soprattutto se Montella dovesse confermare questi 11 con Abate terzino dx, il trio di centrocampo che finora sembra quello più equilibrato, e l'attacco stesso discorso.
> L'unico problema sarebbe De Sciglio...oltre che giocare sempre in 10 con lui in campo, capita che la squadra avversaria diventi da 12, con i regali che fà...Speriamo in un Calabria a sinistra, o all'esordio di Vangioni.



Inutilmente pompata una squadra 3° con 12 punti?
il Sassuolo è la squadra più pericolosa da affrontare dopo le corazzate Napoli e Juve


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).*


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...




*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/luiz-adri...a-contro-il-sassuolo-vt40707.html#post1069603


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *---)* http://www.milanworld.net/luiz-adri...a-contro-il-sassuolo-vt40707.html#post1069603



*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset:
**
Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, L. Adriano.*
*A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Gomez, Sosa, Calabria, Vangioni, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Lapadula,Niang. All.: Montella*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Zapata, Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Antonelli

Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Lirola, Acerbi, Letschert, Peluso; Biondini, Magnanelli, Mazzitelli; Politano,Defrel, Ragusa. 
A disp.: Pomini, Pegolo, Terranova, Cannavaro, Dell'Orco, Antei, Adjapong, Pellegrini, Iemmello, Matri, Ricci. All.: Di Francesco
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Gazzola, Berardi, Missiroli, Duncan, Sensi*


----------



## Jaqen (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset:
> **
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, L. Adriano.*
> *A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Gomez, Sosa, Calabria, Vangioni, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Lapadula,Niang. All.: Montella*
> ...



Che poi diventerà 4-4-2, spero


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che poi diventerà 4-4-2, spero



Sicuramente, non vedo a Luigi fare la rincorsa a Lirola..


----------



## Symon (2 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Inutilmente pompata una squadra 3° con 12 punti?
> il Sassuolo è la squadra più pericolosa da affrontare dopo le corazzate Napoli e Juve



Se vabbe e io sono Cristiano Ronaldo...
Cioè, fammi capire, una squadra che, risultati alla mano: *Vince 1-0* in casa del Palermo, *Perde 3-0* in casa *col Pescara*, *Perde prendendone altri 3* con la Juve, *Vince* in casa *col Genoa* (*dopo aver subito il Liguri 80 minuti*), *Perde in casa del Chievo*, e *Vince con la (corazzata!) Udinese*, è una *squadra temibile* insieme a Napoli e Juve? Ma ti rendi conto di che caspita dici??
Solo perchè in Europa ha vinto bene una partita, è improvvisamente diventata una corazzata difficile da affrontare? 
Con la rosa al completo è una buona squadra, come si è visto l'anno scorso (anche se quest'anno deve riconfermarsi), con le defezioni e come è partita quest'anno è molto alla nostra portata e dietro altre 8-9 squadre...siamo seri su.


----------



## Tobi (2 Ottobre 2016)

abbiamo forti limiti ma stavolta vanno arati bene, banda di esaltati juventini


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se vabbe e io sono Cristiano Ronaldo...
> Cioè, fammi capire, una squadra che, risultati alla mano: *Vince 1-0* in casa del Palermo, *Perde 3-0* in casa *col Pescara*, *Perde prendendone altri 3* con la Juve, *Vince* in casa *col Genoa* (*dopo aver subito il Liguri 80 minuti*), *Perde in casa del Chievo*, e *Vince con la (corazzata!) Udinese*, è una *squadra temibile* insieme a Napoli e Juve? Ma ti rendi conto di che caspita dici??
> Solo perchè in Europa ha vinto bene una partita, è improvvisamente diventata una corazzata difficile da affrontare?
> Con la rosa al completo è una buona squadra, come si è visto l'anno scorso (anche se quest'anno deve riconfermarsi), con le defezioni e come è partita quest'anno è molto alla nostra portata e dietro altre 8-9 squadre...siamo seri su.



In realtà col Pescara ha vinto 2-1 e senza quello 0-3 a tavolino sarebbe terzo in classifica. E comunque sì, al netto delle assenze, è una squadra temibile perché, nonostante non abbia grandi singoli, è una squadra che gioca bene e che ha un'organizzazione straordinaria e dei principi di gioco ben chiari: pressing alto, verticalità, giocatori che si muovono sincronicamente e attaccano spazi diversi.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In realtà col Pescara ha vinto 2-1 e senza quello 0-3 a tavolino sarebbe terzo in classifica. E comunque sì, al netto delle assenze, è una squadra temibile perché, nonostante non abbia grandi singoli, è una squadra che gioca bene e che ha un'organizzazione straordinaria e dei principi di gioco ben chiari: pressing alto, verticalità, giocatori che si muovono sincronicamente e attaccano spazi diversi.



soprattuto è una squadra che gioca in contropiede rapido.
Non avendo Xavi e Iniesta noi rischiamo di impantanarci negli ultimi 20 metri senza avere grandi spazi di manovra, e qualora ripartissero in fulminei contropiedi non abbiamo interditori MOBILI (non mi dite Montolivo per favore) dotati di grande rapidità.
Abate e lo stesso De Sciglio, più per un discorso mentale ultimamente, potrebbero rischiare di fare la giocata sbagliata in fase di possesso palla nella metà campo avversaria e metterci in condizione di subire contropiedi rapidi. A quel punto Montolivo e/o Kucka (perchè Bonaventura sarà OLTRE i terzini) saranno il nostro filtro. Dio aiutaci tu


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Beh almeno non inizieremo la partita sullo 0-1 per loro visto che Berardi non giocherà.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sarebbe ora di fare 3 punti contro sti "fenomeni", daje

Dalle dichiarazioni pre partita di Montella è probabile che, con L.A., giocheremo con uno schema simil 442


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se vabbe e io sono Cristiano Ronaldo...
> Cioè, fammi capire, una squadra che, risultati alla mano: *Vince 1-0* in casa del Palermo, *Perde 3-0* in casa *col Pescara*, *Perde prendendone altri 3* con la Juve, *Vince* in casa *col Genoa* (*dopo aver subito il Liguri 80 minuti*), *Perde in casa del Chievo*, e *Vince con la (corazzata!) Udinese*, è una *squadra temibile* insieme a Napoli e Juve? Ma ti rendi conto di che caspita dici??
> Solo perchè in Europa ha vinto bene una partita, è improvvisamente diventata una corazzata difficile da affrontare?
> Con la rosa al completo è una buona squadra, come si è visto l'anno scorso (anche se quest'anno deve riconfermarsi), con le defezioni e come è partita quest'anno è molto alla nostra portata e dietro altre 8-9 squadre...siamo seri su.



Col Pescara hanno vinto, i tre punti di penalizzazione sono un discorso diverso,
Il Sassuolo è una delle squadre più organizzate, molto di più della Juve per esempio, 
comunque senza penalizzazione sarebbero meritatamente soli al terzo posto, 
ha perso contro il Chievo che in questo periodo è in stato di grazia è ha l'allenatore più sottovalutato della serie A.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se vabbe e io sono Cristiano Ronaldo...
> Cioè, fammi capire, una squadra che, risultati alla mano: *Vince 1-0* in casa del Palermo, *Perde 3-0* in casa *col Pescara*, *Perde prendendone altri 3* con la Juve, *Vince* in casa *col Genoa* (*dopo aver subito il Liguri 80 minuti*), *Perde in casa del Chievo*, e *Vince con la (corazzata!) Udinese*, è una *squadra temibile* insieme a Napoli e Juve? Ma ti rendi conto di che caspita dici??
> Solo perchè in Europa ha vinto bene una partita, è improvvisamente diventata una corazzata difficile da affrontare?
> Con la rosa al completo è una buona squadra, come si è visto l'anno scorso (anche se quest'anno deve riconfermarsi), con le defezioni e come è partita quest'anno è molto alla nostra portata e dietro altre 8-9 squadre...siamo seri su.



beh c'è chi pensa che abate sia forte...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Col Pescara hanno vinto, i tre punti di penalizzazione sono un discorso diverso,
> Il Sassuolo è una delle squadre più organizzate, molto di più della Juve per esempio,
> comunque senza penalizzazione sarebbero meritatamente soli al terzo posto,
> ha perso contro il Chievo che in questo periodo è in stato di grazia è ha l'allenatore più sottovalutato della serie A.


Il Sassuolo più organizzato della Juve?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo più organizzato della Juve?



Perchè la juve sarebbe organizzata? pratica il peggior non gioco della A, poi fa sempre la differenza con la qualità del suo organico,
essere ordinati in campo non basta a poter affermare di essere organizzati,
il Napoli, il Sassuolo e la Roma lo sono


----------



## Victorss (2 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> In casa, contro un Sassuolo inutilmente pompato e in difetto da infortuni, non in piena forma come si è visto in EL, sarò ottimista ma porteremo sicuramente a casa 3 pts preziosi, soprattutto se Montella dovesse confermare questi 11 con Abate terzino dx, il trio di centrocampo che finora sembra quello più equilibrato, e l'attacco stesso discorso.
> L'unico problema sarebbe De Sciglio...oltre che giocare sempre in 10 con lui in campo, capita che la squadra avversaria diventi da 12, con i regali che fà...Speriamo in un Calabria a sinistra, o all'esordio di Vangioni.



Guarda io le stesse cose che dici di De Sciglio le penso di Abate, non so come fai a dare contro a De Sciglio con così tanta convinzione e a continuare ad elogiare uno che dall'inizio del campionato ha fatto solo cappelle su cappelle..bho


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo più organizzato della Juve?



Nettamente, almeno in fase offensiva.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ho letto in siti non attendibili che Paletta non ci sarà per motivi personali... bufala?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Andiamoci a prendere il terzo posto, tanto l'Inter non vincerà mai stasera


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano[/FONT]*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano[/FONT]*



Bene per Romagnoli. Meglio stia in panchina.


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Romagnoli in panca è scelta tecnica o problema fisico?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Romagnoli in panca è scelta tecnica o problema fisico?



Scelta tecnica, credo.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Romagnoli in panca è scelta tecnica o problema fisico?



io ho sempre criticato Romagnoli ma panchinarlo adesso non ha molto senso, stava tutto sommato registrando una discreta crescita.
Se sono problemi fisici ok, ma se sono tecnici allora non ha senso.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Scelta tecnica, credo.



Scelta senza senso, non tecnica. Ora che ingrana lo metti fuori..


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Romagnoli in panca è scelta tecnica o problema fisico?



Si parla di una forte botte subita durante l’allenamento di ieri a Milanello.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scelta senza senso, non tecnica. Ora che ingrana lo metti fuori..



1) Stava un po' meglio ma deve ancora dare di più.

2) Si inserisce Gomez in una partita giusta. Il Sassuolo gioca molto in velocità, Gomez forse è anche più adatto.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) Stava un po' meglio ma deve ancora dare di più.
> 
> 2) Si inserisce Gomez in una partita giusta. Il Sassuolo gioca molto in velocità, Gomez forse è anche più adatto.



Speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sion (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Calabria?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scelta senza senso, non tecnica. Ora che ingrana lo metti fuori..



Fosse il Romagnoli di Napoli e dell'esordio potrei anche capire..ma qui è assurda la cosa.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano[/FONT]*



Forza ragazzi!!!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria?



Acciaccato....stiamo a vedere quanto dura...


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Fosse il Romagnoli di Napoli e dell'esordio potrei anche capire..ma qui è assurda la cosa.



Leggo che ha preso una botta


----------



## Nick (2 Ottobre 2016)

Romagnoli fuori per brutta botta subita in allenamento. Ora tocca a te Gustavo Gomez, daje!


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano[/FONT]*



E' una formazione tremenda.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' una formazione tremenda.



effettivamente post Donnarumma pre Bacca c'è una serie di nomi raccapriccianti.


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si parla di una forte botte subita durante l’allenamento di ieri a Milanello.


Ah ecco, mi pareva strano. Assenza pesante dato che al suo posto avremo un'incognita assoluta. Speriamo bene


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Adriano[/FONT]*



Buona formazione per lottare contro il Palermo per non retrocedere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Da spararsi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perchè la juve sarebbe organizzata? pratica il peggior non gioco della A, poi fa sempre la differenza con la qualità del suo organico,
> essere ordinati in campo non basta a poter affermare di essere organizzati,
> il Napoli, il Sassuolo e la Roma lo sono





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nettamente, almeno in fase offensiva.



Così come non avere un'identità precisa in fase di possesso non vuol dire essere disorganizzati. Non confondiamo l'identità con l'organizzazione.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi piace molto sta formazione ma soprattutto non mi piace il fatto che montella e di francesco siano amici..mi ricordo di un fiorentina sassuolo 3-4 che è stato la fiera del gol


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragazzi, con una vittoria si va al terzo posto a meno 1 dal Napoli.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-ko-causa-di-una-botta-gioca-gomez-vt40719.html#post1069900


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che sfiga Gomez, si trova sempre contro attacchi super organizzati


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia

Quando sento le critiche per Romagnoli mi vengono i brividi


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Di Stefano ha dato news molto importanti sulla questione closing.


----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Andiamo a vincerla che ci servono i tre punti!


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che gomez con la velocità di defrel e politano potrebbe andare parecchio in difficoltà. Speriamo bene


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Senza Niang faremo fatica, Adriano per mettere pressione a Magnanelli? Curioso di vedere Gomez.

La chiave é la difesa sui loro esterni offensivi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi, la divisa fa un pó


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Curioso di rivedere sto Gomez per capire di che roba si tratta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Giochiamo con i terzini entrambi alti fanno di fatto le ali con Bacca e Adriano centrali in fase si attacco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ottimo passaggio di Montolivo. Direi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta e Gomez ad avviare l'azione da dietro fanno un pó fatica


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooooool!

Finalmente ha centrato la porta!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bello strappo di Jack! Grazie Consigli!


----------



## Dany20 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Jackkkkkk.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

stupenda azione e bravissimo ad iniziarla Gomez con dribbling secco e appoggio per De Sciglio che ha dialogato benissimo con Jack


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Pazzesco jack!!


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gol! Grande azione!


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gol! tiro deviato però


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

un gol da *FENOMENO*


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Maledetto Ebete. Sempre lui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate...........


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

chi è che diceva che Abate è meglio di De Sciglio scusate?


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che fanno Abate e Donnarumma...


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Pazzesco....


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma cosa *** hanno combinato? Anche donnarumma per zio


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

complimenti... abate..


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate è da fucilare. Ma Donnarua perché esce così


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooooooooollllllllll


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate è proprio un cesso!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sparati, Abate, sparati.

Ma come si puo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fenomeno assoluto


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

che rabbia...


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate...


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto è scarso sto maledetto.


----------



## galianivatene (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate capitano subito


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mah.. se non altro adesso vedremo sempre Calabria in campo


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate schifoso.. donnarumma dove andava..


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Luiz Adriano sull'esterno non si può vedere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Dov'è il tizio che si masturba su Abate?


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo palesemente mollato


----------



## alcyppa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quanto a caso sono schierati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Perché. Abate?????? 
Perché??? 

Ma metti Calabria


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate il sabotatore


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Pero toglie Abate *****!!!!


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

vabbeh... come si fa a commentare una porcheria del genere?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

male male Abate, malissimo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma era avanti perché è quella la posizione che deve tenere durante il possesso palla. Abate mi ha ucciso l entusiasmo. Ma poi contro l insopportabile Sassuolo


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Un altro dei pupilli di Galliani a cui hanno fatto il contratto a vita.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] se ci sei batti un colpo..


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fossi Montella toglierei Abate subito.
Chissenefrega di come la prenderebbe lui, Galliani e parte dello spogliatoio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gran lavoro di Suso in oressione su Magnanelli. Non regge 60'

Infatti adesso per due azioni lo ha preso Adriano.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Donnarumma era avanti perché è quella la posizione che deve tenere durante il possesso palla. Abate mi ha ucciso l entusiasmo. Ma poi contro l insopportabile Sassuolo



Mi ha già. Rovinato la domenica sto cesso


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] se ci sei batti un colpo..



va beh cmq non l'ha fatto Symon il passaggio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Auguro la rottura del crociato ad Abate.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

l'errore di Abate ci costerà la partita...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] Che dici?

Dove lo mettiamo nella scala cessi il mitico ignazio nazionale?

Per me conferma alla grande il primo posto! 

Grazie ignazio! uno di noi!


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2016)

che scempio abate


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate da pensionare immediatamente


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate nella Serie A di 20 anni fa non avrebbe mai giocato.
Oltre a essere scarso, un terzino incapace di crossare era inconcepibile tempo fa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che difesa senza personalità.. Hanno tutti paura.
Compitino e basta.
Nessuno che si azzarda a fare qualcosa in più....


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Uccidetelo. Toglietelo di mezzo. Questo schifoso mangiasoldi pippone di Ebete


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate c'era riuscito di nuovo, assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questa stagione Abate sta viaggiando al ritmo di Bonera


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

dominati dal sassuolo (di nuovo)


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Su errore di De Sciglio, che terzini osceni...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Facciamo schifo al pazzo


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Cavolo!!! Cosa aspetta Montella per togliere quella peste!!!!

Se Calabria non sta bene metti Kucka terzino metti pure Poli ma deve togliere quel maledetto... rischiamo i 3 punti!


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Qua pure i terzini fanno schifo. Sono senza parole


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questi giocano altro che balle


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

I primi che i cinesi dovranno sostituire sono quelli della cricca: Abate, Montolivo, De Sciglio e Poli. Tutta questa gente non deve vedere più il campo.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Montolivo che sale e poi la passa all'indietro a Gomez invece va bene....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che giro palla elettrizzante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Contate quante volte giochiamo al palla ad un tocco o due e quanto lo fanno loro...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Montolivo che sale e poi la passa all'indietro a Gomez invece va bene....



"Ehy ehy dalla a me ho un'idea!!!"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez salva un gol!


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Dai ma Suso che combina. Ma sembra che non abbiamo voglia di giocare. Ho capito che con quelle metastasi di Abate e co. perdi la voglia di vivere, però..


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

l'ebete è quasi riuscito a regalare il secondo gol. e se non lo tolgono non dubito che ci riesca prima o poi


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

ma continuano a dire che il goal era regolare...sono pazzi?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Montolivo che sale e poi la passa all'indietro a Gomez invece va bene....



a chi la dà che il sassuolo si difende in 11?


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che giro palla elettrizzante



Il gioco che vorrebbe fare Montella a me piace e anche molto ma è ovvio che vi vogliono giocatori + tecnici e forti.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Dai ma Suso che combina. Ma sembra che non abbiamo voglia di giocare. Ho capito che con quelle metastasi di Abate e co. perdi la voglia di vivere, però..



Si chiama effetto contagio.. vedi anche Donnarumma deconcentrato, Montella deve togliere la peste *****!!


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a chi la dà che il sassuolo si difende in 11?



Guarda la replica di Empoli - Juve, guarda Pjanic. Si può riscoprire cosa sono giocatori di calcio veri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Era rigore netto per il Sassuolo!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Guarda la replica di Empoli - Juve, guarda Pjanic. Si può riscoprire cosa sono giocatori di calcio veri.



ah beh c'entra molto con questo discorso, montolivo quando può gioca sempre in avanti

al momento non ci sono grandi soluzioni offensive


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mmmm mi sa che era rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Una differenza palese: Quelli del Sassuolo chiedono palla e si sentono a loro agio.
I nostri quando siamo in possesso si nascondono e hanno paura dal pallone.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> montolivo quando può gioca sempre in avanti


In quali giorni della settimana?


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ah beh c'entra molto con questo discorso, montolivo quando può gioca sempre in avanti
> 
> al momento non ci sono grandi soluzioni offensive



montolivo non lancerebbe in avanti nemmeno se avesse messi e cr7 in avanti.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

squadra vergognosa in campo cmq.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma gioca troppo avanzato in fase di possesso. Con una difesa cosi è troppo rischioso.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Prestazione scandalosa. Velocità della manovra: -1000


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> montolivo non lancerebbe in avanti nemmeno se avesse messi e cr7 in avanti.



ah ecco. Mi sembrava di essere su Scherzi a Parte leggendo "montolivo lancia in avanti"


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque è acclarato: l'anima di Berardi è dentro Politano


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> In quali giorni della settimana?



va beh vai a guardare l'empoli dai


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che ciabattata


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

E mica la coglie la porta quel caprone


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> va beh vai a guardare l'empoli dai



seriamente, conviene a te.
Montolivo si nasconde e toglie il piede sugli appoggi per far sì che la prenda Paletta.
Solo un cieco o un suo familiare non se ne rende conto.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gran giocata difensiva di Adriano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

ahahahaha
Su Sky hanno detto che Montello non e convinto dell ruolo di Adriano. Si ritorna al 4-3-3 con L. Adriano sulla fascia sinistra. Un genio.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

mmm... peccato


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ufff ragazzi, come vorrei essere in tribuna a San Siro dietro a Montella..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> seriamente, conviene a te.
> Montolivo si nasconde e toglie il piede sugli appoggi per far sì che la prenda Paletta.
> Solo un cieco o un suo familiare non se ne rende conto.



hai ragione se non la passava indietro a gomez ma perdeva palla probabilmente stavamo 2-1 per noi.
scusa


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma possibile che si alternano 100 allenatori, o pseudo tali, e non riusciamo mai a vedere dei movimenti senza palla, due triangolazioni due, qualche giocata fatta a 2 tocchi? Solo giocatori statici, palla lunga, 570 tocchi a giocatore. Boh. Poi Montella mi ricordo faceva tutto altro tipo di gioco. Mo si è fissato con la squadra ampia 500 km, che necessita di lanci lunghi e basta. Non capisco.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hai ragione se non la passava indietro a gomez ma perdeva palla probabilmente stavamo 2-1 per noi.
> scusa



un giocatore può provare a fare qualcosa di più che passarla di fianco o ai difensori centrali. Altrimenti per fare quello va bene anche mia madre.


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che si alternano 100 allenatori, o pseudo tali, e non riusciamo mai a vedere dei movimenti senza palla, due triangolazioni due, qualche giocata fatta a 2 tocchi? Solo giocatori statici, palla lunga, 570 tocchi a giocatore. Boh. Poi Montella mi ricordo faceva tutto altro tipo di gioco. Mo si è fissato con la squadra ampia 500 km, che necessita di lanci lunghi e basta. Non capisco.



evidentemente non è una questione di allenatori...gente come montolivo e abate condizionano in negativo tutta la squadra


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> un giocatore può provare a fare qualcosa di più che passarla di fianco o ai difensori centrali. Altrimenti per fare quello va bene anche mia madre.



corner per l'empoli


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

da incubo questo primo tempo


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

mi sto addormentando


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca e Luiz Adriano non hanno fatto una cosa bene, ripeto .. una sola cosa bene.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> corner per l'empoli



contenuti interessanti come il Pil savonese.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Io voglio sapere dove sono tutti quelli che erano felici di avere Luiz adriano in campo. Lo volete capite che ha smesso di essere un giocatore del Milan da gennaio? 

Ma no, meglio lui di Niang o Lapadula.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> contenuti interessanti come il Pil savonese.



pjanic è un gran bel giocatore, sono d'accordo con te


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Sassuolo 1-1 fine PT*


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io voglio sapere dove sono tutti quelli che erano felici di avere Luiz adriano in campo. Lo volete capite che ha smesso di essere un giocatore del Milan da gennaio?
> 
> Ma no, meglio lui di Niang o Lapadula.



Ma perchè, Bacca o Suso stanno facendo straordinariamente meglio? Sono passati 45 minuti abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta serio e un paio di altre occasioni confusionarie, sarà tutta colpa di L.Adriano?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Totale assenza di personalità... 
I virus Montolivo e abate fanno ammalare la squadra intera.

Se non si debellano. Non rinasceremo mai.

La nostra rinascita passa dalla loro dipartita


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Giocato bene solo i primi 10 minuti...e ci è andata pure bene.
Delusione, ma questa la dobbiamo vincere assolutamente.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Totale assenza di personalità...
> I virus Montolivo e abate fanno ammalare la squadra intera.
> 
> Se non si debellano. Non rinasceremo mai.
> ...



Concordo. Condizionano in negativo tutti gli altri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Scelte discutibili di Montella. Dentro Abate e L.Adriano al posto di Calabria e Niang. Mha...


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma perchè, Bacca o Suso stanno facendo straordinariamente meglio? Sono passati 45 minuti abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta serio e un paio di altre occasioni confusionarie, sarà tutta colpa di L.Adriano?



è colpa sua...perche il lavoro di adriano era quello di far salire la squadra.


----------



## Hammer (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate vergogna inaudita. Speriamo che i cinesi gli paghino una buonauscita e gli straccino il contratto a stagione iniziata.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questo primo tempo conferma sempre di piu che abbiamo dei terzini scandalosi.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2016)

La colpa di Abate è doppia, perché oltre a regalare il pareggio ha anche risvegliato il Sassuolo, che nei primi 10 minuti era stato completamente assente.

Io sono fiducioso in una vittoria, il Sassuolo crollerà fisicamente. Però la nostra povertà tecnica a centrocampo è imbarazzante.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

queste sono le classiche partite che se le vinci inizi a sperare in qualcosa di più dell'anonimato e puntualmente non le vinci MAI


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo dietro e portiamo a casa il pareggio. Questi hanno un modo di giocare che ci mette proprio in difficoltà.


----------



## Serginho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Questo primo tempo conferma sempre di piu che abbiamo dei terzini scandalosi.



Ma servono pure le conferme? Si sa da anni e anni


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Totale assenza di personalità...
> I virus Montolivo e abate fanno ammalare la squadra intera.
> 
> Se non si debellano. Non rinasceremo mai.
> ...



E per questo si vuole un allenatore con le palle, Montella sta deludendo..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque ha sbagliato pure Donnarumma sul goal. Doveva correre tra i pali, visto che Politano era circondato dai nostri difensori, invece ha lasciato la porta sguarnita.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> evidentemente non è una questione di allenatori...gente come montolivo e abate condizionano in negativo tutta la squadra


A me sembra una scusa questa. E poi hai nominato 2 giocatori su 10 di posizione. E francamente Montolivo, che ha tanti difetti, non mi pare immobile. Idem Abate. E non è che nelle partite dove non c'era abate la situazione era diversa. È proprio di natura tattica il problema. Tra l'altro come stiamo giocando? 4-3-3? 4-4-2? Davvero confusionale la situazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate, suso, Adriano in campo e pretendiamo di vincere?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate.


----------



## J&B (2 Ottobre 2016)

Si,anche Donnarumma ha responsabilità,fosse tornato in porta non avrebbero segnato


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque ha sbagliato pure Donnarumma sul goal. Doveva correre tra i pali, visto che Politano era circondato dai nostri difensori, invece ha lasciato la porta sguarnita.



Donnarumma male oggi, aveva causato anche un rigore su cui per fortuna l'arbitro ha sorvolato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Subito fuori Abate e Luis .... ammazza che schifo che facciamo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> Si,anche Donnarumma ha responsabilità,fosse tornato in porta non avrebbero segnato




Esatto, Donnarumma doveva correre tra i pali, perché Politano era già circondato dai nostri difensori, invece ha lasciato la porta sguarnita. Tra l'altro Politano si stava allargano sulla destra ed è mancino, infatti ha tirato col destro una bella mozzarella, visto che è il suo piede debole.


----------



## Tobi (2 Ottobre 2016)

La volta buona che Calabria prende la.titolarità?


----------



## BraveHeart (2 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo dietro e portiamo a casa il pareggio. Questi hanno un modo di giocare che ci mette proprio in difficoltà.



Beh dai, la mentalità da tifoso del Crotone non ti manca...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donnarumma male oggi, aveva causato anche un rigore su cui per fortuna l'arbitro ha sorvolato.



Si male oggi, non so se fosse rigore. Comunque lo mettono sempre in difficoltà i compagni di squadra. Non va bene questo! Gli fanno mille retropassaggi, anche perlicosi... A furia di giocare cosi è normale che faccia delle cappellate. Lo caricano ancora di più di responsabilità con questo modo ignobile di giocare.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Adriano in condizioni pietose e palesemente fuori ruolo. Stiamo facendo esattamente la partita che voleva il Sassuolo: possesso palla sterile, squadra sbilanciata in avanti con loro pronti a colpire in ripartenza, anche perché il nostro pressing spesso è disorganizzato..


----------



## The P (2 Ottobre 2016)

Male ed è tutta colpa di Montella.

Abate e De Sciglio sono due sciagure, perché farli giocare insieme! Sopratutto dopo che Calabria è stato nettamente il migliore nella batteria dei terzini.

L.Adriano poi perché? 2 punte e nessuno che le serve. 

Niang è insostituibile anche se gioca male, ma qualora giocasse male dentro Honda, per il suo gioco servono pallegiatori e gente che salta l'uomo. 


Infine, non ci si gioca il terzo posto con questo atteggiamento. Tirate fuori gli attributi e lottate per una volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma veramente state criticando Gigio ? Dopo mesi che ci salva al primo errore buttiamo m ?


----------



## davoreb (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate che si dice abbia fatto 3 partite da insufficienza da quando e al Milan per ora ci sta condannando, avevamo iniziato bene.

Montolivo e lento di gambe ma soprattutto di testa, prima di fare qualcosa perde sempre almeno un tempo di gioco.

In avanti non aspetterei molto ad inserire Niang.


----------



## Victorss (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ennesimo goal preso per colpa di quel ritardato di Abate. Poi c è anche chi lo difende..


----------



## mistergao (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia che dramma questo primo tempo! Uno psicodramma così era tanto che non lo vedevo, però non stiamo perdendo, ed è già qualcosa. Abbiamo un secondo tempo per fare un gol, e ce la possiamo fare. Comunque nello sfascio generale mi è piaciuto Gomez.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente state criticando Gigio ? Dopo mesi che ci salva al primo errore buttiamo m ?



Ha fatto un errore, è giusto dirlo. Resta il calciatore più forte che abbiamo in rosa, ma se sbaglia, va detto. Tutto qua. Pensi che Montella non gli dirà che ha sbagliato? Certo che glielo dice, è da errori come questi che si cresce. Su su non creiamo polemiche dove non ce ne sono.

La colpa principale è di Abate, ma Donnarumma ha sbagliato a ruota.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Male ed è tutta colpa di Montella.
> 
> Abate e De Sciglio sono due sciagure, perché farli giocare insieme! Sopratutto dopo che Calabria è stato nettamente il migliore nella batteria dei terzini.
> 
> ...



Concordo su Niang ma i terzini erano obbligati, Calabria fino a ieri era in dubbio convocazione, non si allena da giorni...


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> A me sembra una scusa questa. E poi hai nominato 2 giocatori su 10 di posizione. E francamente Montolivo, che ha tanti difetti, non mi pare immobile. Idem Abate. E non è che nelle partite dove non c'era abate la situazione era diversa. È proprio di natura tattica il problema. Tra l'altro come stiamo giocando? 4-3-3? 4-4-2? Davvero confusionale la situazione.



non è l immobilità il problema di montolivo...non sa fare il calciatore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questa squadra è Niang per il 50%, l'ho sempre detto,
per il resto squadra vergognosa senza @@
De Sciglio e Abate erano spesso liberi alti, ma nessuno HA mai il coraggio di provare a servirli, Monto per primo, evidentemente sono consci della loro pochezza,
a quel punto che serve rischiare coi terzini così alti?


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La colpa di Abate è doppia, perché oltre a regalare il pareggio ha anche risvegliato il Sassuolo, che nei primi 10 minuti era stato completamente assente.


 esatto, non diciamo eresie la partita è preparata giusta, il Milan è più forte. E dire che Luiz Adriano non sta servendo a niente. Poi Abate...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questa squadra comunque ha un deficit pazzesco di personalità, a prescindere da quanto siano scarsi. Esclusi Suso, Bonaventura, Bacca e Kucka, tutti gli altri appena prendono palla al posto di andare in avanti, si girano indietro e fanno il passaggino facile al difensore. Non si gioca cosi a calcio. E' normale che si subisce e basta in questo modo! Aldilà del fatto che siano scarsi, il problema è la personalità assolutamente assente. Non si puo' nemmeno dire che il Sassuolo stia pressando come fa il Barcellona. Nel primo tempo Montolivo, De Sciglio e compagnia potevano andare in avanti più volte, ma hanno fatto sempre il passaggino all'indietro. Che schifo.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Espulso Montella...


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vinciamola ragazzi vinciamola


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Ottobre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Male ed è tutta colpa di Montella.
> 
> Abate e De Sciglio sono due sciagure, perché farli giocare insieme! Sopratutto dopo che Calabria è stato nettamente il migliore nella batteria dei terzini.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma più che altro non ci si gioca il terzo posto con questi giocatori...
Io trovo sia miracoloso arrivare sesti...e la partita di stasera lo sta confermando...i risultati positivi delle ultime settimane non possono cancellare l'unica certezza di questa squadra...otto giocatori su undici sono mediocri...e forse anche più di otto...


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

prima partita con la "moviola in campo" niente male  secondo me l'arbitro soffre un po 'questa cosa con tutti gli errori che sta facendo


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma perchè, Bacca o Suso stanno facendo straordinariamente meglio? Sono passati 45 minuti abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta serio e un paio di altre occasioni confusionarie, sarà tutta colpa di L.Adriano?



No ovviamente. Ma ha giocato fuori ruolo e ha fattl schifo sul piano tecnico.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Consigli superman ovviamente


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> No ovviamente. Ma ha giocato fuori ruolo e ha fattl schifo sul piano tecnico.



concordo, ma mica l'ha chiesto lui di giocare fuoriruolo...


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Come possiamo rinunciare a Niang?!


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> concordo, ma mica l'ha chiesto lui di giocare fuoriruolo...



E chi dice che è colpa sua. Però o fai giocare lui o Bacca. Non insieme. E di certo non lasciando fuori Niang


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Maledetto montolivo.... Che cazzia. Rodrigo Gomez dopo la sua avanzata...


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Buonanotte.

Acerbi.

1-2


----------



## CIppO (2 Ottobre 2016)

..Ma come si fa, mannaggia


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma andatevene all'inferno, indegni


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che difesa....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissimo Acerbi, rispetto


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vergognatevi


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

3-1

Ci stanno scherzando.


----------



## CIppO (2 Ottobre 2016)

Va beh, ciao.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Buonanotte. Via tutti. Via


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vergognatevi bidoni...


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bene Gustavo Gomez, AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gustavo Gomez è una roba imbarazzante.

Manco in terza categoria.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Indegni.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

È la seconda volta che fanno avanzare pellegrini fino in area! Ma come *** si fa


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Buonanotte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Pazzesco. E questi giovedi hanno giocato anche in Europa League.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Umiliati dalla Juventus B


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Perfect


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo dite che Romagnoli non serve ....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Basta.....
Via tutti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Ottobre 2016)

Scherzati da pellegrini, ping pong e acerbi...


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2016)

L'allenatore non c'entra niente. In campo abbiamo titolari che in Serie B farebbero fatica.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo sempre lì, questa squadra non è in grado di fare serie di risultati positivi, ma si sapeva già... Sarà un anno tutto così, vittoria-pareggio-sconfitta ad alternanza, è inutile aspettarsi cose diverse con questa rosa.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fanno ridere i polli, non hanno il minimo di amor proprio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Spero continuino a segnare


----------



## sballotello (2 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Indegni.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

E meno male che non c'era Berardi. E meno male che loro giocano al giovedì e siamo più freschi


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non so voi ragazzi ma per me Montella è da cacciare, certo che non ha in mano una squadra decente ma questa figura d'melma si poteva evitare.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non si può ogni volta fare certi errori. Pellegrini che arriva in area prima crossa, poi ha anche il tempo di triangolare e tirare


----------



## Nicco (2 Ottobre 2016)

andare in porta con un dai e vai da oratorio fa solo bestemmiare in tutte le lingue


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Raga inutile prendersela ... la qualità è ridicola .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Ottobre 2016)

Partita venduta


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non so voi ragazzi ma per me Montella è da cacciare, certo che non ha in mano una squadra decente ma questa figura d'melma si poteva evitare.



Si lo cacciamo e riprendiamo Brocchi.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Uno scempio.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non si può ogni volta fare certi errori. Pellegrini che arriva in area prima crossa, poi ha anche il tempo di triangolare e tirare



il problema è che noi TECNICAMENTE non abbiamo nessuno in grado di fare quel triangolo.
Oh, fuori il cancro inutile coperto di fischi, finalmente.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mega fischi per questo maledetto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre presi a pesci in faccia dal Sassuolo.. con o senza Berardi ma sempre a schiaffi ci prendono!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

Il bello è che il Sassuolo ha anche giocago giovedì in Europa League.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Montolivo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male che incontriamo il Sassuolo solo 2 volte all'anno.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Incrddibile!!! E lasciano Abate capitano... dio mio


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non la riprenderemo mai. Pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga inutile prendersela ... la qualità è ridicola .



.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fascia ad Ebete e il circo è completo


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ci siamo rotti le palle!


----------



## El Mágico (2 Ottobre 2016)

La verità è che giochiamo di me...a da inizio campionato.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Cinesi fate in fretta.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fortuna che non ho la possibilità di vederla


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ho spento la tv


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Cinesi fate in fretta.



...col napalm


----------



## kipstar (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tristezza


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sono venuti a galla tutti i limiti già palesati e che abbiamo fortunosamente evitato nelle altre partite.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non se ne può davvero più di questa roba.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che squadra de medda


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mi fanno male gli occhi a vedere sto milan


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Indecente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

Se il Sassuolo facesse un campionato solo contro il Milan vincerebbe lo scudetto.. non c'è dubbio


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si lo cacciamo e riprendiamo Brocchi.



Brocchi è a Brescia, sono MOLTO deluso da Montella, quello che ha fatto oggi non puo fare un allenatore del Milan, per me non c'e futuro con lui.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2016)

E mancano pure 5 titolari al Sassuolo, tra cui Berardi. Senza parole.


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

perché è ancora in campo quell'aborto di terzino destro??? PERCHE???????????????????????? paraculato da galliani e raiola schifosa m3rda infame!!!!!!!!!!!!!

perché sto [email protected] di sassuolo c'ha 2 terzini di 20 anni che giocano in europa e il milan non trova di meglio di quella m3rda bionda ultratrentenne????? perchééé?????????????????????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ahah ma quanti falli? Vanno al triplo di noi e hanno giocato giovedì


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

In casa se la fanno sempre sotto, sempre


----------



## malos (2 Ottobre 2016)

Oltre ad avere palesi limiti tecnici sta squadraccia manca di grinta, personalità e carattere. Un combo devastante.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi è mancata la personalità, insieme a tutto il resto ovvio, ma se giochi così senza spina dorsale allora è inutile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abate ottimo controllo a inseguire la puta della madre


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Maledetto Abate, Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

La squadra con piu retropassaggi nel mondo.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

ma ci rendiamo conto che non riusciamo nemmeno ad avvicinarci alla loro area?!?!?!? Ma come cristo ci siamo ridotti!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Le amebe hanno più. Spina dorsale di questi esseri che indossano la maglia gloriosa del mio milan che non esiste più....


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mah. rigore regalato ma va bene così dai


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca

2-3


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ufffff sono veramente incazzato nero ragazzi.. questa sera vorrei essere a San Siro, vorrei essere vicino a questi maledetti


----------



## El Mágico (2 Ottobre 2016)

Regalato...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che rigore è, inventato


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Brocchi è a Brescia, sono MOLTO deluso da Montella, quello che ha fatto oggi non puo fare un allenatore del Milan, per me non c'e futuro con lui.



Ah perché tu lo avresti pure ripreso ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Aaahhhhhjjj che regalo..... Grazie arbitro 
Ma non si meritano nulla ste meduse


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

rigore senza senso ma meglio così.
Ora speriamo che questi dementi si diano una mossa


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

dai dai


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Beh regalato è un esagerazione. Generoso semmai


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=2833]sette[/MENTION] non devi usare parole censurate.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

o di riffa o di raffa dobbiamo portare a casa dei punti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non pareggeremo neanche con i kalashnikov alle mani... siamo una squadra senza carattere. 
Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## El Mágico (2 Ottobre 2016)

Adesso metti una ca..o di punta e o la va o la spacca!!!


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questi maledetti b.. mi rovinano i weekend da anni.


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Il classico gol che avrebbe fatto anche Montolivo


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooolll


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooolllll!!!!

Pazzesco Locatelli!


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che roba.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente hai cacciato le palle Manuel. Finalmente


----------



## Hellscream (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ora ESIGO che Montolivo non veda più il campo nemmeno con binocolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Questo gol potrebbe cambiare la nostra stagione e quella di Locatelli. Fantastico!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma cosa?????????????????


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fantastico gol!!!!


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

emozionante


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che cavolo di gol ha fatto locatelli????????


----------



## El Mágico (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mettete pure Montolivo sotto naftalina fino a scadenza contratto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Ottobre 2016)

E andiamo a battere ste melme che contro di noi fanno sempre i miracoli!


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

"gOOOOOll deee mmillannn!!!" ma non si vergogna lo speker????

"rossoneri siamo noi e chi ca.zo siete voi" canta la curva ma non si vergognano??? chi ca.zo sono quelli blu??? sono quelli che sono entrati in porta con il pallone


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Grande Manu <3


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Montolivo e Abate raus!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ahhhhhhhh 
Montella aaaaaaaaaaa 
Maledetto montolivoooooooo

Ora Locatelli a vitaaaaaaa


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2016)

Cosa cavolo ha fatto?!


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Niang è entrato benissimo in partita, bravo!


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli ti amo


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

dai che jack la mette


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Io esigo un allenatore che abbia i cojoni di lasciare in panchina abate e montolivo. 
Lo ESIGO


----------



## uoteghein (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci credooooooooo


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooolllloo


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Goooooool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Palettaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Lol


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci credooooooooo!!!!!! Palettaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io esigo un allenatore che abbia i cojoni di lasciare in panchina abate e montolivo.
> Lo ESIGO



Io voglio una società che li spedisca lontano


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

W t f


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Ottobre 2016)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non ho parole ahahahhaah grandissimo impatto di Montolivo


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma cosa diavolo


----------



## ignaxio (2 Ottobre 2016)

Esce montolivo, 3 gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2016)

Goduria massima


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci credooooo...
Hanno tolto fuori il carattereeee??????


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ragaà è bastata l'uscita di ****olivo.


----------



## El Mágico (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che é Fuga per la vittoria? Ora vogliamo la rovesciata di Pelè!!!


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Esce montolivo, 3 gol



da far notare : D


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ottima giocata del Capitano Montolivo


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gol!!! Male cmq, imbarazzantissimi.


----------



## malos (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahahah non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo.


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

mi raccomando, date tutta la colpa a montolivo ora eh!!!

locatell11!!11 t1tolare subitooo11!! XD abate capitano XDXD bimbiminkia di sta minkia


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile!

Uscito quel maledetto e quel bidone di Mandriano l'abbiamo ribaltata.

Mai più!


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

è uscito capitan montolivo e vinciamo.. sarà un caso ?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente un po di fortuna....la dea bendata ci deve molto...soprattutto speriamo che Montolivo non giochi più..


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Esce il capitano tra i fischi e ne facciamo 3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Montella vuole mettere Poli. Mi fa paura.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vi amoooooooooooo


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ottima giocata del Capitano Montolivo



vacci tu al posto suo


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Manca poco che parte la maturazione scimmiesca. Sassuolo figli di....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

santo gigio


----------



## malos (2 Ottobre 2016)

Strano, è uscito capitan carattere e non siamo affondati.


----------



## Tic (2 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo vendicato Istanbul


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Senza mortolivo sembra un'altra squadra


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Lo dico da mesi e mesi... La rinascita passa dalla dipartita
Di Montolivo. E così è. Stato.


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

ma che bomba ha preso gigio :O


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vendicato Istanbul



Ahahahaha genio!!


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2016)

A me fa troppo ridere l'incapacità di contrastare l'1 vs 1 dei nostri. De Sciglio poi sta facendo sembrare Politano Messi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Scusate perché hanno messo Montella in galera?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna, ste scelte da allenatore piccolo di Montella ogni volta che siamo in vantaggio mi fanno proprio schifo.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Noooooo

Entra l'inutile Poli.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Però soffriamo...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Poli haha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bel cambio della minghie


----------



## cremone (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Scusate perché hanno messo Montella in galera?



L'hanno espulso


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sassuolo figli di...


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

dai dobbiamo vincerla!


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2016)

Finchè Montella fa sti cambi non sarà mai il mio allenatore.


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=2833]sette[/MENTION] non devi usare parole censurate. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Esce montolivo, 3 gol




.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Finchè Montella fa sti cambi non sarà mai il mio allenatore.



Non siamo dei fenomeni.
Ci vuole umiltà.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Odio politano consigli di Francesco e i suoi occhiali Berardi e il Sassuolo tutto


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non siamo dei fenomeni.
> Ci vuole umiltà.



Esiste un confine però tra umiltà e decoro.


----------



## malos (2 Ottobre 2016)

Turiamoci il naso e portiamola a casa.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gustavo Gomez pericolo pubblico.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2016)

Se quello del Milan era rigore, anche questo lo è. Arbitraggio scandalosamente a nostro favore


----------



## sballotello (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bel cambio della minghie



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se quello del Milan era rigore, anche questo lo è. Arbitraggio scandalosamente a nostro favore



Concordo. Questa gara ogni situazione al limite e stata giudicata a nostro favore, mentre contro la Fiorentina era l'opposto.


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fondamentale Niang


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Niang FENOMENO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Togliere Bacca per mettere Poli era una mossa suicidio comunque.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Niang ha cambiato la partita..


----------



## BraveHeart (2 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> è uscito capitan montolivo e vinciamo.. sarà un caso ?



Si! Dal momento che nelle precedenti vittorie int olivo era in campo.


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se quello del Milan era rigore, anche questo lo è. Arbitraggio scandalosamente a nostro favore



quali sono tutti sti gran favori?


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Esiste un confine però tra umiltà e decoro.



Questa squadra è modesta, tecnicamente e mentalmente. 
Non dico che la scelta di Montella sia giusta, ma è quantomeno comprensibile.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Niang ha cambiato la partita..



Sìsì noi senza Niang siamo da retrocessione


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Cmq l equazione Montolivo fuori> il Milan fa 3 gol è folle. Il Milan è resuscitato con Niang che ha fatto una prestazione da CAMPIONE


----------



## VonVittel (2 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se quello del Milan era rigore, anche questo lo è. Arbitraggio scandalosamente a nostro favore



Sono d'accordo.

Anche se dopo 4 partite di fila in cui ci hanno massacrato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Ottobre 2016)

Spero nei tre punti e basta.
Godo per l uscita di Montolivo...


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Sassuolo 4-3 FINALE*


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo. Sassuolo a casa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Niang grandissimo oggi, sembrava entrato scazzato ma mi ha zittito


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che cosa pazzesca.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti in cascina, buttali via......


----------



## Hammer (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Sassuolo 4-3 FINALE*



Godo come un maiale. Schifosi gobbi neroverdi infami

Niang ha RIVOLUZIONATO la partita


----------



## Dany20 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brividi. Emozioni. Cuore e grinta. Grandissimi!


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria incredibile. Finalmente una folle rimonta


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Montella vediamo se hai imparato qualcosa. Il gol di Locatelli può cambiare una stagione. Lo ribadisco.


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia che partita, GODO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mandriano a casa per favore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Gobbi maiali infami a casa!


----------



## BraveHeart (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gustavo Gomez pericolo pubblico.



Assolutamente d'accordo! Ogni tanto se ne andava palla al piede in scorribande a caso e altre volte dopo aver scaricato la palla, scattava in avanti. Ma cosa fa??? Quando riceve palla in difesa sotto pressione si **** palesemente addosso. Al momento sicuramente inadatto.


----------



## J&B (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tutto bene quel che finisce bene.

Esce Montolivo e il Milan vince.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cmq l equazione Montolivo fuori> il Milan fa 3 gol è folle. Il Milan è resuscitato con Niang che ha fatto una prestazione da CAMPIONE



Via di mezzo.
Ne ha messi due buoni, Niang e Locatelli, togliendo due scarsi.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Ottobre 2016)

Grande rimonta e un grande Niang,ma il rigore era generoso.E sul gioco rispetto ai risultati continuiamo a non esserci. Contenta per Locatelli,splendido gol.
Ovviamente vincere contro la bestia nera del Sassuolo,soprattutto così,è una goduria.


----------



## Tobi (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mai piu in campo la premiata ditta Montolivo Abate


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non esultavo così da mesi, forse anni. La partita della svolta


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo tantissimo! Piantatela di dire che abbiamo avuto un arbitraggio a favore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2016)

godo tantissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cmq l equazione Montolivo fuori> il Milan fa 3 gol è folle. Il Milan è resuscitato con Niang che ha fatto una prestazione da CAMPIONE



Beh sì, però Montolivo piuttosto che tirare la passa a Donnarumma con un retropassaggio di 800 metri


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Goduria infinta


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2016)

niang è stato dominante, con lui la partita è svoltata del tutto. Che adriano se ne torni nel dimenticatoio

grandissimo locatelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Niang, Calabria e Locatelli sempre titolari ora per favore.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Partita vinta in maniera fortunosa e immeritata visto il rigore regalato a noi e negati al sassuolo. La squadra, per quanto non sia il Barcellona, non mi convince tatticamente. Il 4-3-3 largo in questa maniera è del tutto inutile, anche perchè non abbiamo Robben e Ribery sulle ali e il centrocampo non è in grado di aprie il gioco. Almeno giocassero più vicini tutti, in maniera da fare passaggi e rotazione dei giocatori in maniera continua e qualcosa di migliore magari otteniamo. Come ad esempio il 4-3-3 che fa Sarri. Mi piacebbe vedere triangolazioni.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sostenere che su acerbi era rigore è da malati mentali. Per una volta sarebbe il caso di non andare sempre contro


----------



## Victorss (2 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto godoooooo..oddio quanto GODO!!!!


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

sono molto più incavolato che contento.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sostenere che su acerbi era rigore è da malati mentali. Per una volta sarebbe il caso di non andare sempre contro



.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Partita vinta in maniera fortunosa e immeritata visto il rigore regalato a noi e negati al sassuolo. La squadra, per quanto non sia il Barcellona, non mi convince tatticamente. Il 4-3-3 largo in questa maniera è del tutto inutile, anche perchè non abbiamo Robben e Ribery sulle ali e il centrocampo non è in grado di aprie il gioco. Almeno giocassero più vicini tutti, in maniera da fare passaggi e rotazione dei giocatori in maniera continua e qualcosa di migliore magari otteniamo. Come ad esempio il 4-3-3 che fa Sarri. Mi piacebbe vedere triangolazioni.



Ma negati di cosa? Boh, se politano ha la fisicità di un nano e acerbi era chiaramente in ritardo, che rigori volevano? Per favore eh


----------



## BraveHeart (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ora comunque possiamo tirare le somme al termine della serie Lazio, Fiorentina, Sassuolo. 7 punti al termine di 3 partite contro 3 avversari diretti è veramente un grande risultato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Ottobre 2016)

non godevo così da anni...battere sti schifosi non ha prezzo...vederli mettersi a 90 contro i gobbi e regalargli ogni partita e giocare alla morte con noi è disgustoso...per fortuna oggi il destino c'ha un pò ripagati....non so cosa dire non esultavo così da anni....grandissimo Loca...MOSTRUOSO Niang....Paletta sempre più idolo....facciamo vomitare ma oggi qualcosa può cambiare xkè ci sono stati tanti segnali...non esiste rivedere ancora in campo con la maglia del Milan lo schifoso aborto biondo che disonora quella fascia...basta che si rompresse ogni singolo arto che ha...schifoso infame


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sostenere che su acerbi era rigore è da malati mentali. Per una volta sarebbe il caso di non andare sempre contro



Però il rigore per me non c'era. E sul primo tempo c'è un episodio dubbio (per me non era un gran rigore manco quello).


----------



## Gekyn (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo per il sassuolo e godo per Ambrosini


----------



## Dany20 (2 Ottobre 2016)

7 punti tra Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo. Not bad.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo! Ogni tanto se ne andava palla al piede in scorribande a caso e altre volte dopo aver scaricato la palla, scattava in avanti. Ma cosa fa??? Quando riceve palla in difesa sotto pressione si **** palesemente addosso. Al momento sicuramente inadatto.


Ancora un po' di pazienza, sarebbe dovuto arrivare Musacchio


Aron ha scritto:


> Via di mezzo.
> Ne ha messi due buoni, Niang e Locatelli, togliendo due scarsi.





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Beh sì, però Montolivo piuttosto che tirare la passa a Donnarumma con un retropassaggio di 800 metri


 se volete facciamo pure una via di mezzo, però cristo la vittoria con la Sampdoria, il punto con la fiorentina chi ce lo ha portato? E con la Lazio non abbiamo detto tutti che è stato tra i migliori. Ma poi io neanche lo voglio difendere Montolivo lol. Il futuro del Milan non è lui na quest anno dobbiamo andare in Europa perché non stiamo più sereni in tal senso


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2016)

Partita folle, ma che goduria per quei gobbi maiali infami del Sassuolo. Erano anni che non mi esaltavo così per una rimonta.
Detto questo, le note positive finiscono qui. Sono d'accordo con chi dice che l'arbitro ci ha dato una mano: almeno un rigore per loro c'era nel primo tempo e finché hanno retto, c'hanno messo sotto senza troppi problemi. Questa squadra è modesta, molto. Il centrocampo a tre è imbarazzante e la difesa ne soffre. Quell'asino in panchina deve capire che bisogna passare al 4-4-2 quanto prima. Gomez può entrare a partita in corso per dare una mano, non di più. E' fermo sulle gambe. Abate e Montolivo, ho finito gli insulti. Bravo Locatelli. Benissimo Paletta e Niang.
Credo che la mossa Adriano-Niang fosse voluta per sfruttare la velocità del francese nel secondo tempo quando i gobbini sarebbero stati stanchi. Anch'io ci arrivavo che doveva metterne uno su Mignanelli, col cavolo!
Bene per la classifica, arrivederci tra 15 giorni col Chievo.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 7 punti tra Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo. Not bad.



due in casa però.


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sostenere che su acerbi era rigore è da malati mentali. Per una volta sarebbe il caso di non andare sempre contro



.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Ottobre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> due in casa però.


Erano comunque 2 squadre ostiche. Non cerchiamo sempre il pelo nell'uovo.


----------



## Serginho (2 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente una rimonta. Lasciamo stare gli episodi arbitrali che abbiamo un conto negativo assurdo finora, una marea di rigori negati e quel fallo su Adriano contro la Fiorentina che gridano scandalo.

Niang importantissimo da subentrato ha letteralmente girato la partita. L'assenza di Romagnoli ha pesato parecchio, Gomez è al momento non adeguato. Abate solita sciagura che fa gli assist agli avversari in stile Zapata. Locatelli bravo e congratulazioni, ma deve ancora crescere tanto per giocare nel Milan. Il gol di Paletta è stato un orgasmo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli



Quoto alla grande! Ci vuole coraggio eh


----------



## martinmilan (2 Ottobre 2016)

Immaginavo...sentono odore di grande Milan e stanno dando l'anima per far bella figura coi nuovi proprietari...

Meglio così...quest'anno la champions non è affatto un miraggio..


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! *Siete ridicoli*



Siamo oggettivi, direi.


----------



## Hammer (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia!



.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Immaginavo...sentono odore di grande Milan e stanno dando l'anima per far bella figura coi nuovi proprietari...
> 
> Meglio così...quest'anno la champions non è affatto un miraggio..



Lo è se a gennaio non comprano almeno 3 titolari importanti. Ma non è questa la sera per parlarne, questa è solo la sera per godere come maiali.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Finalmente una rimonta. Lasciamo stare gli episodi arbitrali che abbiamo un conto negativo assurdo finora, una marea di rigori negati e quel fallo su Adriano contro la Fiorentina che gridano scandalo.
> 
> Niang importantissimo da subentrato ha letteralmente girato la partita. L'assenza di Romagnoli ha pesato parecchio, Gomez è al momento non adeguato. Abate solita sciagura che fa gli assist agli avversari in stile Zapata. Locatelli bravo e congratulazioni, ma deve ancora crescere tanto per giocare nel Milan. Il gol di Paletta è stato un orgasmo



Nulla da aggiungere.

Assurdo che ci siano tifosi incazzati o delusi dopo questa partita.

Ben vengano gli episodi a favore, una volta tanto.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Montella vediamo se hai imparato qualcosa.



Lo aspetto anche io, oggi Montella ha svagliato tutto quello che si poteva svagliare e onestamente abbiamo vinto per fortuna.

Donnarumma 6 
Abate 2
Gomez 4
Paletta 7
De sciglio 5
Montolivo 3 Locatelli 7
Kucka 5
Suso 6
Jack 6
Luiz Adriano 4 Niang 8
Bacca 6 Poli sv


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Bisogna tenere botta fino a Gennaio. A me del gioco frega il giusto, con una squadra e un centrocampo del genere fare gioco è abbastanza complicato. Quello che dico sarà un trionfo dell'ovvietà, ma bisogna fare più punti possibili, anche a colpi di fondoschiena o con azioni casuali, l'importante è metterla dentro in attesa di rinforzi degni.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Siamo oggettivi, direi.



L'unica cosa oggettiva del tifo è quanto sia ridicola certa gente


----------



## martinmilan (2 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo è se a gennaio non comprano almeno 3 titolari importanti. Ma non è questa la sera per parlarne, questa è solo la sera per godere come maiali.



Si ma conto che lo faranno...se sono realmente ricchi come si dice...il prossimo anno vedendo le altre rivali come stanno messe andiamo in champions davvero..

Sto cominciando a gasarmi e trovareun senso ad una stagione che non ne aveva nemmeno un pò..


----------



## martinmilan (2 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bisogna tenere botta fino a Gennaio. A me del gioco frega il giusto, con una squadra e un centrocampo del genere fare gioco è abbastanza complicato. Quello che dico sarà un trionfo dell'ovvietà, ma bisogna fare più punti possibili, anche a colpi di fondoschiena o con azioni casuali, l'importante è metterla dentro in attesa di rinforzi degni.



Esatto...se arriviamo a gennaio anche quarti a pochi punti dal terzo possiamo davvero anticipare le tappe...non loavrei mai pensato

Grandissimo Montella!


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Siamo oggettivi, direi.



Mi sembra effettivamente il caso di fare gli scandalizzati quando è da tantissimo tempo che non avevamo episodi a favore.

Non so se eri tu o un altro degli "oggettivi" ma per arrivare a dire che quello su Acerbi era rigore ce ne vuole di coraggio.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Ottobre 2016)

*


Chrissonero ha scritto:



Lo aspetto anche io, oggi Montella ha svagliato tutto quello che si poteva svagliare e onestamente abbiamo vinto per fortuna.

Clicca per allargare...

*


Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 2
> Gomez 4
> Paletta 7
> ...



che stupidata...giudicare l'allenatore solo per i cambi...totalmente ridicolo.

Chi le prepara psicologicamente le partite? mia nonna?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa oggettiva del tifo è quanto sia ridicola certa gente



Qui nessuno è ridicolo. Se non ti piacciono i messaggi che parlano dell'arbitraggio, saltali.

Ritornaimo a parlare della partita.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sono emozionato per il gol di Locatelli, questa partita mi ha portato alle gioie del Milan 2005-2007, era tanto che non sudavo e gioivo per una nostra vittoria.

Che bello


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli



Per favore. Evitiamo di dire ridicole ad altre persone. Si può non essere d'accordo. Ma le offese evitiamole. Grazie.


----------



## Hammer (2 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 

*Abate 4*
Gomez 4.5
Paletta 7
De Sciglio 6

Montolivo 5
Kucka 5
Suso 6.5
Jack 6

Bacca 6
Luiz Adriano 5 

*Niang 7.5 *
Locatelli 7
Poli sv


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma negati di cosa? Boh, se politano ha la fisicità di un nano e acerbi era chiaramente in ritardo, che rigori volevano? Per favore eh


Il fallo di Donnarumma era da Rigore. Il secondo intervento su Acerbi è lo stesso intervento subito da Niang. Di che parliamo esattamente?


----------



## Reblanck (2 Ottobre 2016)

Sarei curioso di sapere cosa ne pensa Montolivo hahahaha


----------



## markjordan (2 Ottobre 2016)

goduria immensa

addirittura esagerata x i veri infami
i telecronisti di sky , vergognosi , lodi sperticate x qualsiasi avversario , trattati come la + infima squadra straniera , ma sta' girando , dopo caressa alle lacrime con la lazio questo 2 ore a parlare del gol di mano e di che peccato sia stato annullato , 
avanti cosi' , ci portate bene


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il fallo di Donnarumma era da Rigore. Il secondo intervento su Acerbi è lo stesso intervento subito da Niang. Di che parliamo esattamente?



Rivediti le azioni invece di scrivere castronerie. Paragonare l'azione di niang a quella di acerbi significa essere ottusi. La niang era in vantaggio e ha subito un colpo da dietro col ginocchio, acerbi invece è stato rimontato da de sciglio e già quando era dietro si è lasciato cadere. Ma di che stiamo parlando veramente eh


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Rivediti le azioni invece di scrivere castronerie. Paragonare l'azione di niang a quella di acerbi significa essere ottusi. La niang era in vantaggio e ha subito un colpo da dietro col ginocchio, acerbi invece è stato rimontato da de sciglio e già quando era dietro si è lasciato cadere. Ma di che stiamo parlando veramente eh



Ma chi ti conosce? Come ti permetti di darmi dell'ottuso?


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli



Non ho visto la partita ma quoto e ri-quoto


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti conosce? Come ti permetti di darmi dell'ottuso?



Va bene dai, buonaserata e "forza indah"


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2016)

Avrei goduto di più con 4 gol irregolari, ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Non concordo assolutamente con i giudizi negativi su Gomez.

Ha fatto un grosso evidente errore, sul gol di Pellegrini.

Ma per il resto é il migliore della difesa. Nel primo tempo salva un gol fatto, nel secondo tempo quando la squadra é in bambola é lui a suonare la carica portando palla al piede la palla in attacco.

Troppa responsabilitá in impostazìone con i terzini altissimi e i centrali (anche Paletta) messi sotto grande pressione, ma lui se la cava bene, nonostante la scelta spregiudicata di Montella.

A me piace, ha carattere, deve crescere, ma se confronto Gomez quest anno con L'esperto Paletta di due anni fa ... gomez tutta la vita. Esordire a San Siro non é facile.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per favore. Evitiamo di dire ridicole ad altre persone. Si può non essere d'accordo. Ma le offese evitiamole. Grazie.



Nessuna offesa ma la gente DEVE SVEGLIARSI e magari saper godere quando serve. Così come si soffre tutti insieme quando va male sarebbe il caso di gioire tutti insieme quando va bene. Altrimenti è inutile che si vieti questa sezione ai tifosi avversari

Certi post a 1 minuto dalla fine di una partita così sofferta non si possono leggere. Notare che non ho quotato nessuno proprio per non offendere nessuno. È un discorso generale


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo. Godo tantissimo. Finalmente mandati a nanna questi montati del ca..o! P.S: sul rigore per noi Antei appoggia nettamente la mano su Niang, rigore piuttosto solare.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Prendiamo i tre punti ma non sorvoliamo sul fatto che abbiamo fatto di tutto per perdere
A cominciare dall'allenatore che pensa di avere una rosa ''interscambiabile'' mentre può a malapena mettere in campo un undici dei meno peggio...solo in caso di squalifiche o infortuni deve obbligatoriamente cambiare...altrimenti lasci perdere le sperimentazioni...
E poi certi giocatori...deconcentrati,disattenti...Abate,Gomez solo in caso di estrema necessità...altrimenti panchina perenne...
Un passo (o forse due) indietro rispetto alle ultime partite...
Per il migliore scelgo Niang...ha rivoltato la partita..
Peggiori Abate e Gomez...fase difensiva da paura peggio che di film di Dario Argento
Menzione speciale per ''Tin Tin'' Guida...a parti invertite mi sarei arrabbiato molto per il suo arbitraggio


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Costacurta e Ambrosini? Il primo vergognoso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che partita ragazzi, battere cosi il Sassuolo non ha prezzo.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessuna offesa ma la gente DEVE SVEGLIARSI e magari saper godere quando serve. Così come si soffre tutti insieme quando va male sarebbe il caso di gioire tutti insieme quando va bene. Altrimenti è inutile che si vieti questa sezione ai tifosi avversari
> 
> Certi post a 1 minuto dalla fine di una partita così sofferta non si possono leggere. Notare che non ho quotato nessuno proprio per non offendere nessuno. È un discorso generale



Post sacro. Chissenefotte degli errori arbitrali (ma quali poi) quando a Firenze non c'hanno concesso quella punizione sacrosanta e a Genova non c'hanno concesso tre rigori netti.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Costacurta e Ambrosini? Il primo vergognoso



Che hanno detto?


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Costacurta e Ambrosini? Il primo vergognoso



che dicono?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Costacurta e Ambrosini? Il primo vergognoso



Vergognosi entrambi. Sembra che abbiano giocato nel Sassuolo per tutta la carriera


----------



## Tobi (2 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 Impacciato sull'uscita del pareggio dove arrva a metà strada, Spericolato sul retropassaggio di paletta, si riscatta con la parata platisca nel finale
Paletta 8 Grande partita condita dal gol vittoria
Gomez 5 Deve ancora crescere tatticamente ma è un tipo tosto 
Abate 3 Scandaloso come sempre, resuscita il sassulo con una cappellata macroscopica, quando c è lui la squadra gioca male
De Sciglio 4.5 Ha paura di varcare la metà campo, nullo in fase offensivan , non da nessun apporto alla manovra
Montolivo 4 Solito scemoio, lento, non azzecca un lancio o un passaggio filtrante, solo passaggi ed aperture orizzontali che danno la possibilitá al sassuolo di riorganizzarsi
Kucka 5 Lotta e si sbatte ma i limiti tecnici sono evidenti
Bonaventura 6 Compitino
Adriano 4 Si schiaccia troppo a ridosso dei centrcanpisti e non da profondità alla squadra.
Bacca 6 Oggi non si è visto per niente, rigore a parte che riapre la partita
Locatelli 7 Eurogol. Deve crescere e migliorare tanto. Prima del gol aveva sbagliato degli appoggi semplici ma ad un giovane é concesso sbagliare
Niang 7.5 Cambia la partita con le sue accelerazioni e la sua esplosività. 
Poli s.v


----------



## Dany20 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli


.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che hanno detto?



Sono stati quasi sempre dalla parte de Sassuolo per ogni cosa. Ma costacurta, che insisteva che il gol del terzino del Sassuolo, fatto di mano, non fosse irregolare perché il tocco era involontario, è stato vergognoso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Godo come un maiale. Schifosi gobbi neroverdi infami
> 
> Niang ha RIVOLUZIONATO la partita



Guarda mi hai tolto gli insulti dalla bocca... Mi hanno stancato sti infami che ne prendono sempre 70 dai gobbi e che ogni anno pensano di venire a passeggiare su di noi... Questa vittoria per me, così com'è venuta fuori, vale anche doppio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sono stati quasi sempre dalla parte de Sassuolo per ogni cosa. Ma costacurta, che insisteva che il gol del terzino del Sassuolo, fatto di mano, non fosse irregolare perché il tocco era involontario, è stato vergognoso



Sentito.. ho subito cambiato canale.. da vomito proprio..


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2016)

La goduria è doppia perchè arrivata contro il Sassuolo, nostra bestia nera (e gli abbiamo ridato il 4-3 subito con Allegri).

Poi considerazione tecniche, sicuro c'è tanto ancora da fare ma magari ci pensiamo da domani.


----------



## arcanum (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo come una lurida


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (2 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Sassuolo 4-3 FINALE*



Indubbiamente non è questo il modo di vincere le partite, le gare vanno giocate dal primo all'ultimo minuto, però erano anni che non godevo così per una vittoria. Eravamo in difficoltà e abbiamo reagito al meglio. Grazie a tutti, sto a casa con la febbre, ma mi sento già meglio


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> *
> 
> che stupidata...giudicare l'allenatore solo per i cambi...totalmente ridicolo.*


*

Calma, non giudico Montella per i cambi o per il risultato, giudico l'allenatore per come abbiamo affrontato questa partita, due passi indietro rispetto a quello che avevamo fatto con la Lazio.



Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:



Prendiamo i tre punti ma non sorvoliamo sul fatto che abbiamo fatto di tutto per perdere
A cominciare dall'allenatore che pensa di avere una rosa ''interscambiabile'' mentre può a malapena mettere in campo un undici dei meno peggio...solo in caso di squalifiche o infortuni deve obbligatoriamente cambiare...altrimenti lasci perdere le sperimentazioni...
E poi certi giocatori...deconcentrati,disattenti...Abate,Gomez solo in caso di estrema necessità...altrimenti panchina perenne...
Un passo (o forse due) indietro rispetto alle ultime partite...

Clicca per allargare...

*


----------



## markjordan (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sono stati quasi sempre dalla parte de Sassuolo per ogni cosa. Ma costacurta, che insisteva che il gol del terzino del Sassuolo, fatto di mano, non fosse irregolare perché il tocco era involontario, è stato vergognoso


braccio largo e impossibilita' di definire l'invontarieta' , ma di cosa parliamo ?
disonesti , almeno glissate

nell'intervallo x costa era giiusto l'annullamento , che sia stato cazziato x cambiare idea ?


----------



## sion (2 Ottobre 2016)

Godo.. soprattutto per i tifosi o presunto tali milanisti che ancora guardano gli episodi favorevoli o no.godo..avete gufato male stavolta


----------



## unbreakable (2 Ottobre 2016)

Avevo scritto che fra montella e di francesco in passato fu una fieri del gol..fiorentina sassuolo 3-4..anche milan sassuolo di solito è ricca di gol storicamente..
Trofeo tim quest'estate milan 2-0 poi sassuolo ribalta finisce 2-3 e le quote sono altissime oggi il contrario..solo coincidenze?
Mah veniamo alla partita..ho criticato locatelli ma oggi ha trovato un gol assurdo e pure paletta e Bonaventura hanno fatto bei gol..bella reazione..


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque Voti:

Donnarumma 6 - Grandissima partita, ma sul primo goal secondo me doveva tornare tra i pali, c'erano Gomez e Paletta che stavano chiudendo Polibelardi

Abate 4 - Errore clamoroso. E spinta nulla.
De Sciglio 5,5 - Non ricordo nulla della sua partita
Gomez 5 - Si fa saltare facilmente in alcune circostanze, però pare veloce. Chissà magari può crescere e migliorare.
Paletta 8 - Partita decente, ha giocato meglio in altre circostanze. Ma goal incredibile. Un terzo tempo alla MJ. Avevo visto subito che era goal e ho iniziato ad esultare praticamente prima

Kucka 5 - Molto impreciso e sinceramente anche di lui non ricordo granchè, se non appunto passaggi e stop sbagliati. Nemmeno un recupero che sia uno.
Montolivo 5,5 - Vado controcorrente... Sinceramente non mi era dispiaciuto. E l'avrei provato da interno con Locatelli dietro. Però alla fine ha segnato il ragazzino... 
Bonaventura 6 - Da centrocampista non mi piace, tocca la palla troppe volte, perdendola diverse volte, però sblocca la partita e a momenti fa doppietta su punizione.

Suso 5 - Molto fumoso, secondo me dovrebbe stare più dentro il campo, in maniera che quando si accentra ha più spazio di porta davanti a se può tirare subito. Montella dovrebbe iniziare a prevedere dei movimenti che gli consentano di liberarsi come Callejon al napoli. Farebbe tantissimi goal.
Bacca 6 - Fa poco, ma il rigore è tirato benissimo. Poteva farlo rimaere dentro per sfruttare il contropiede sul 4-3.
Adriano 5 - Inutile
Niang 7 - Entra un pò svogliato, ma poi improvvisamente si accende... 
Locatelli 7 - Grandissimo goal del ragazzino. Magari è il punto in cui si sblocca.

Montella 5 - Ho già espresso le mie perplessità. Poi la tenuta fisica è scandalosa.


----------



## Montag84 (2 Ottobre 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> Godo.. soprattutto per i tifosi o presunto tali milanisti che ancora guardano gli episodi favorevoli o no.godo..avete gufato male stavolta


----------



## Ciachi (2 Ottobre 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> Godo.. soprattutto per i tifosi o presunto tali milanisti che ancora guardano gli episodi favorevoli o no.godo..avete gufato male stavolta



Te lo straquoto!!!!!


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Tante discussioni inutili, gli episodi non sono assolutamente clamorosi, sono tutti discutibili e potevano fischiare come potevano non farlo, non vi aggrappate a queste cose e gioite come non mai da tanti anni a questa parte.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Ottobre 2016)

Contenti tutti, certo. Queste vittorie aiutano, bella reazione. Ma, senza parlare del rigore del 3-2 (che per me non c'era), non vedo progressi: mi sembra la stessa storia dell'anno scorso. Grande difficoltà a giocare contro difese schierate, manovra lenta ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Godo. Godo tantissimo. Finalmente mandati a nanna questi montati del ca..o! P.S: sul rigore per noi Antei appoggia nettamente la mano su Niang, rigore piuttosto solare.



Niang trattiene. Comunque stica, meglio così.

Ed è trsite parlare degli arbitri. Non vedo l'ora della moviola.


----------



## Love (2 Ottobre 2016)

la partita è cambiata con l'errore di abate...ci è andata di c..o ... però bene cosi...vincere in questo modo con il sassuolo che odio a morte è una goduria vera...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Ottobre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Godo come un maiale. Schifosi gobbi neroverdi infami
> 
> Niang ha RIVOLUZIONATO la partita





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifosi fantastici che dopo una partita sofferta e psicologicamente distruttiva come questa riescono a razionalizzare tutto e a pensare a chi ha meritato e chi no e quali episodi abbiamo "rubato". Tacete pet cortesia! Siete ridicoli





sion ha scritto:


> Godo.. soprattutto per i tifosi o presunto tali milanisti che ancora guardano gli episodi favorevoli o no.godo..avete gufato male stavolta




Vi quoto alla grande


----------



## IDRIVE (2 Ottobre 2016)

La mia opinione: 
1) Col Sassuolo mai partite banali, spesso (soprattutto a casa loro) con esiti nefasti per noi. Stavolta però godiamo noi, tiè.
2) E' vero, abbiamo vinto una partita che non è stata una partita, ma un romanzo... Ci sono un bordello di cose da sistemare, ma per gasare l'ambiente (San Siro piano piano sta tornando ad offrire cornici di pubblico accettabili) meglio una vittoria così che un 1-0 scolastico e perfettino.
3) A questa squadra oggi si può rimproverare tutto fuorchè il carattere. Aveva diverse assenze, a metà ripresa era finita in una palude, ha rimontato contro UNA SIGNORA SQUADRA che ha carattere e personalità, non dimentichiamoci che il Sassuolo non ha mai mollato nemmeno a Torino contro la Juve quando era sullo 0-3 e che SUL CAMPO ha fatto 12 punti.
4) Complimenti a Di Francesco che prova a fare il simpatico e il polemicuccio andando poi ad inciampare intavolando una teoria strampalata secondo la quale "Gli arbitri hanno deciso a favore del Milan perchè ha tanti giocatori convocati in nazionale". 
5) Complimenti alla Società Sassuolo che si prende la briga di mandare in sala stampa anche un dirigente a fare da eco (sebbene in maniera più pacata) alle parole dell'allenatore. Aspettiamo con ansia una sì folta rappresentanza anche la prima volta che la FORTE (e qui sono sincero) compagine neroverde sarà favorita dai direttori di gara.
6) Come ha già scritto qualche fratello rossonero, forse qualche episodio poteva essere fischiato diversamente, ma sono stati TUTTI episodi discutibili, NON C'E' STATO NULLA DI SOLARE, nè da una parte, nè dall'altra. Al Sassuolo potrà mancare qualcosa, ma le rapine a mano armata, nel calcio, sono ben altre. Anche a mio modesto parere, tanto per citare un esempio, il rigore di Niang ci stava tutta la vita.
7) Montolivo: lo dico fuori dai denti, le ultime due partite e lo scampolo di questa le ha giocate bene. Fatto sta che è uscito sull' 1-3 e poi la partita è finita 4-3 per noi, tra l'altro con gol da cineteca del suo subentrato... 
8) Niang, ti amo.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mi solo altamente rotto i cogl...... Ogni volta che abbiamo un errore arbitrale a favore, giù critiche pesanti. Quando si subisce ingiustizie tutti zitti perché non siamo forti e ci meritiamo la melma addosso. Ma vaff di cuore


----------



## IDRIVE (2 Ottobre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi solo altamente rotto i cogl...... Ogni volta che abbiamo un errore arbitrale a favore, giù critiche pesanti. Quando si subisce ingiustizie tutti zitti perché non siamo forti e ci meritiamo la melma addosso. Ma vaff di cuore


Tra l'altro giova ricordare che lo scorso anno, al di là dello schifo che abbiamo fatto nel finale di stagione, la lotta per l'Europa League tra noi e loro girò dopo che perdemmo 2-0 al Mapei interrompendo una striscia di 9 risultati utili consecutivi. I primi 25 minuti gli insegnammo a giocare al calcio, poi trovarono il Jolly con Sansone su un calcio d'angolo. Ebbene, in quella partita gli arbitri li trattarono in guanti bianchi, tanto che anche Sinisa venne espulso per proteste. Lo ricordo soprattutto a quelli del Sassuolo, così, per dovere di cronaca.


----------



## mistergao (2 Ottobre 2016)

Di questa partita prendo il buono (il risultato e la spinta psicologica di come è arrivata la vittoria) e lascio indietro tutto il resto. Sì, siamo gasati per la rimonta, ma non possiamo permetterci di giocare così, che vinci se ti gira giusta. Abbiamo 13 punti, 4 in più di un anno fa, cosa che ci fa contenti, ma c'è ancora tantissima strada da fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Costacurta e Ambrosini? Il primo vergognoso



ma davvero, quanto rosicano ? posso capire ambro che si è lasciato male col milan ma a Costacurta cosa gli hanno fatto per odiare così tanto il milan ? i cinesi non lo hanno considerato manco di striscio o deve obbedire ai diktat di sky (aka Juventus channel) ? 

cmq ho goduto come non mai, era da tanto che una rimonta non mi esaltava così.


----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi sono felicissimo e finalmente abbiamo avuto qualche episodio a favore quest'anno!
Abate non può più giocare su quella fascia...Calabria titolare!
Per Locatelli sono d'accordo ad aspettare qualche altra giornata prima di far fuori Montorio o Sosa. Ma presto anche lui dovrà essere titolare quest'anno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Stasera tutto sommato ci é andata bene,

Comunque, 6 incontri con squadre da lato sinistro della classifica e uno solo da lato destro, 13 punti, terzi in classifica. Dire buono é dire poco, abbiamo ottenuto ben piú del previsto schierando inoltre tanti giovani.

La qualitá di gioco é cosí cosí, vedi squadre come il Sassuolo e capisci che tu ti stai un pó arrangiando mentre quelli giocano di squadra. Peró.... Piú lati positivi che quelli negativi.

Ricordiamo che il nostro livello é 5º-10° posto, quando ci girerá male dovremo rimanere compatti, cosa vhe vedo dura dato che giá adesso con la squadra terza la media voto data nel forum ai ragazzi é intorno a 5,3.... Sembra quasi che si accusi Niang di essere meno forte di Van Basten.... Cosí non andrá mai bene niente.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Sembrava milan-lecce del 4-3 con gol finale di Yepes...partita bellissima e spettacolare ma come sempre quando si segna tanto e si subisce pure la colpa è delle difese..la nostra delude sempre fino ad adesso 10 gol subiti in 4 partite!! A gennaio urge trovare un centrale forte...Rodrigo Caio?


----------



## Casnop (3 Ottobre 2016)

Partita con molte affinità con quella di Napoli, con un avversario ricondotto per mano in partita con gravi errori individuali e ripreso in rimonta condotta all'insegna del gioco. Stavolta è stata piegata dalla nostra parte, causa un avversario che, al netto di una maggiore compattezza tattica, si è rivelato meno forte del Milan, meritando la sconfitta. Meglio che una vittoria come questa arrivi ora, aumentando la confidenza in sé stessi e la percezione di un buon percorso intrapreso, premesse psicologiche ideali per risolvere i problemi strutturali che ci sono. La squadra è incompleta, lo sapevamo e questa partita conferma e non aggiunge nulla al dato. Manca il centrale di centrocampo di un 433, il giocatore che scherma la difesa in non possesso e cuce il gioco per far salire gli esterni difensivi, che orfani di rifornimento non salgono, e coinvolgere quelli offensivi, oggi totalmente isolati, specie Suso, che meglio avrebbe fatto ad accentrarsi. Si aggiunga la peggiore partita di Kucka e Bonaventura della stagione, gol di Jack a parte, ed il quadro è completo. Montolivo sta dando segnali fortissimi di disagio in un ruolo che non gli appartiene, e la squadra lo sta progressivamente espellendo, preferendolo in altri ruoli. Montella avrà una quindicina di giorni per tirare le somme, e fare le scelte. In difesa non si può prescindere allo stato da Romagnoli, che sta crescendo di livello e riducendo gli errori individuali. La squadra paga errori tecnici, che sono la misura di un disagio individuale, figlio di insicurezza e dall'atteggiamento perdente di momenti passati di recente. Sta imparando a vincere, e vincere significa liberarsi dai vincoli mentali e giocare in libera espressione, facendo pesare valori tecnici che ci sono. La incoscienza di un diciottenne che in un momento di pathos spacca la partita con un gesto magnifico, eseguito in piena decontrazione, sia di esempio per qualche anziano, a cui non farebbe male esorcizzare i fischi e le paure con qualche bel tracciante di tanto in tanto, peraltro nel bagaglio personale. Talvolta si fa gol, talvolta quei gol, si è visto, fanno vincere. Dopo sette siamo terzi, e col punto perso a due dal termine con l'Udinese saremmo stati secondi col grande Napoli, miglior squadra della serie A, e dopo aver giocato con alcune tra le migliori. Non è un caso, se la linea di rendimento è ascendente potremmo rimanerci. Ma a gennaio bisogna completare un quadro colpevolmente scolorito su un lato. Mirabelli, fuori le unghie.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 4
Gomez 4,5
Paletta 7
De Sciglio 5,5
Montolivo 4
Bonaventura 6,5
Kucka 6
Suso 5,5
Bacca 6
Luiz Adriano 5

Niang 7
Locatelli 7
Poli s.v.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2016)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Sembrava milan-lecce del 4-3 con gol finale di Yepes...partita bellissima e spettacolare ma come sempre quando si segna tanto e si subisce pure la colpa è delle difese..la nostra delude sempre fino ad adesso 10 gol subiti in 4 partite!! A gennaio urge trovare un centrale forte...Rodrigo Caio?



Anche lì c'era Di Francesco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ero a S.Siro, che bello raga, che bello.

Chissenefrega del perchè del percome e di come abbiamo giocato, meraviglioso.


----------



## BraveHeart (3 Ottobre 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Contenti tutti, certo. Queste vittorie aiutano, bella reazione. Ma, senza parlare del rigore del 3-2 (che per me non c'era), non vedo progressi: mi sembra la stessa storia dell'anno scorso. Grande difficoltà a giocare contro difese schierate, manovra lenta ecc.


Dopotutto Montella ha la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso e chi è arrivato di certo non ha aumentato il livello della squadra, visto che dei nuovi nessuno vede quasi mai il campo. L'obiettivo è arrivare a gennaio in piena zona Europa, poi se c'è la possibilità di fare acquisti sensati, sarà tutto di guadagnato.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Ottobre 2016)

A me Locatelli non sembra forte, evitate per cortesia la solita solfa del è giovane ecc.. così d'impatto non mi sembra niente di che. Però l'importante oggi era vincere, decisamente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 4
Gomez 6,5
Paletta 7
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 6
Kucka 5,5
Suso 7
Bacca 5
Luiz Adriano 5,5

Niang 7,5
Locatelli 7
Poli s.v.


----------



## Coripra (3 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5
> Abate 4
> Gomez 4,5
> Paletta 7
> ...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5,5
> Abate 4
> Gomez 6,5
> Paletta 7
> ...



Io la partita non l'ho vista, solo gli highlights, ma cavoli, quando leggo i giudizi, anche solo di quest'ultima pagina mi ritrovo che, a parte Paletta, Niang e Locatelli (peraltro criticato da [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], ad esempio) per gli altri ci sono state n-partite diverse (per esempio per [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] Kucka e Bonaventura hanno fatto la peggior partita): si capisce perchè in Italia siamo tutti allenatori e critici calcistici mancati 

Comunque l'importante era vincere: dopo il 1-3 ero sicuro del tracollo totale.
E invece...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Ottobre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo i tre punti ma non sorvoliamo sul fatto che abbiamo fatto di tutto per perdere
> *A cominciare dall'allenatore che pensa di avere una rosa ''interscambiabile'' mentre può a malapena mettere in campo un undici dei meno peggio...solo in caso di squalifiche o infortuni deve obbligatoriamente cambiare...altrimenti lasci perdere le sperimentazioni...*
> E poi certi giocatori...deconcentrati,disattenti...Abate,Gomez solo in caso di estrema necessità...altrimenti panchina perenne...
> Un passo (o forse due) indietro rispetto alle ultime partite...
> ...



I fatti indicano l'esatto contrario, confermando quanto Montella sia un vero allenatore,
A Genova MAnda Bacca in panchina dopo alcune sue partite anonime e lui nel secondo tempo ci fà vincere la partita,
Ieri è successo lo stesso con NIang, 
purtroppo qui in tanti non siamo più abituati ad avere un allenatore, in fin dei conti non succedeva dai tempi di Ancellotti


----------



## Luca_Taz (3 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Io la partita non l'ho vista, solo gli highlights, ma cavoli, quando leggo i giudizi, anche solo di quest'ultima pagina mi ritrovo che, a parte Paletta, Niang e Locatelli (peraltro criticato da [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], ad esempio) per gli altri ci sono state n-partite diverse (per esempio per [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] Kucka e Bonaventura hanno fatto la peggior partita): si capisce perchè in Italia siamo tutti allenatori e critici calcistici mancati
> 
> Comunque l'importante era vincere: dopo il 1-3 ero sicuro del tracollo totale.
> E invece...



c'è semrpe una costante xo'.....Abate 4! Abate da "togliti prima che ti tiro il televisore addosso"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Ottobre 2016)

Al di la del gioco, al di la degli errori arbitrali, Sassuolo a casa. Finalmente.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Ottobre 2016)

Partita strana, mentalmente siamo ancora troppo fragili. Abbiamo iniziato bene, poi l'errore di abate ci ha tagliato le gambe lasciando il sassuolo fare la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo cercato di reagire andando sotto per due volte e stranamente siamo riusciti a rimontare la partita. Dico stranamente perché visto la reazione della squadra dopo il primo gol non mi aspettavo una reazione cosi dopo averne presi 2. Siamo mentalmente troppo labili, dobbiamo essere più equilibrati.
Partita che mi ha emozionato, non esultavo così da tanto da molto tempo. Bravo Montella che questa volta a azzeccato i cambi. Contento per il gol di Locatelli e per niang che è stato strepitoso. Abate ormai è completamente andato, l'anello debole di questa squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2016)

C'è una costante in questa serie A : squadre che difendono coi denti e coi raddoppi sistematici arrivano al 15 del secondo tempo e non ne hanno più!! Anche la juve ad empoli ha faticato il primo tempo a trovare spazi e giocate per poi dilagare nell'ultima mezz'ora.
In tal ottica avere giocatori che entrano e ti 'spaccano' la partita è determinante.
Il povero montella tali jolly non li ha e oggi si è 'inventato' adriano titolare con niang da far subentrare quando le energie sarebbero venute meno. La nostra panchina non offre atleti dal cambio di passo e quindi credo che spesso assisteremo a mosse come quella di ieri. Del resto la partita si vince nei 90' e non necessariamente dal primo minuto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Ottobre 2016)

dopo i due gol la squadra NON ha reagito.... un sacco di falli di frustrazione, gioco spezzettato, avversari che si buttavano per terra. I nostri non riuscivano ad imbastire nessun tipo di azione decente. Ma poi cavallo pazzo ha strappato con le unghie il rigore.... poi Locatelli ha pescato il Jolly.... solo a quel punto la squadra si è fatta sotto... Sul 3-3 ho visto un Sassuolo incazzato che provava a tornare in vantaggio...e lì finalmente i nostri hanno avuto modo di trovare spazio e gioco.
Per me De Sciglio ha giocato almeno da 6- 6,5. Sul gol di Bonaventura il primo tocco è stto il suo. Ero allo stadio. Continuava a proporsi sulla sua fascia ed è stato poco servito. Ha fatto un paio di cross decenti ... rispetto al solito si è proposto di più e ha fatto meno il compitino. GUardando Bonaventura e Montolivo.... il primo si muoveva molto.... facendosi trovare libero per l'appoggio dei compagni. Montolivo se ne stava nascosto. Maluccio Kucka, Abate purtoppo scandaloso. Suso in una partita come ieri ha fatto la sua parte, prendendosi la responsabilità di tentare di saltare l'uomo... soprattutto nel primo tempo in cui il Sassuolo giocava con atteggiamento ultradifensivo in venti metri. Bacca ha lottato molto e fatto molto pressing. Niang un vero guastatore. Paletta buono. Gustavo Gomez si è fatto saltare un paio di volte di troppo.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Ottobre 2016)

Notare che è bastato il depotenziamento di Galliani e SB per far tornare un pò di spirito Milan...

DESTABILIZZATORI


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Io sto ancora godendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I fatti indicano l'esatto contrario, confermando quanto Montella sia un vero allenatore,
> A Genova MAnda Bacca in panchina dopo alcune sue partite anonime e lui nel secondo tempo ci fà vincere la partita,
> Ieri è successo lo stesso con NIang,
> purtroppo qui in tanti non siamo più abituati ad avere un allenatore, in fin dei conti non succedeva dai tempi di Ancellotti



Vero, è un grande segnale questo.

Ma allo stesso non panchina chi dovrebbe starci per sempre. Ed è un peccato perchè si scava la fossa con le sue mani.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero, è un grande segnale questo.
> 
> Ma allo stesso non panchina chi dovrebbe starci per sempre. Ed è un peccato perchè si scava la fossa con le sue mani.



Si perchè ha una rosa di 30 giocatori...... ma per favore 

Abate e Monto almeno fino al mercato di gennaio servono e non si può bruciarli, poi tutto passa nelle mani dei cinesi,
è evidente che Montella non vede l'ora di sostituirli


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si perchè ha una rosa di 30 giocatori...... ma per favore
> 
> Abate e Monto almeno fino al mercato di gennaio servono e non si può bruciarli, poi tutto passa nelle mani dei cinesi,
> è evidente che Montella non vede l'ora di sostituirli



Non è vero. Si sta rovinando da solo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I fatti indicano l'esatto contrario, confermando quanto Montella sia un vero allenatore,
> A Genova MAnda Bacca in panchina dopo alcune sue partite anonime e lui nel secondo tempo ci fà vincere la partita,
> Ieri è successo lo stesso con NIang,
> purtroppo qui in tanti non siamo più abituati ad avere un allenatore, in fin dei conti non succedeva dai tempi di Ancellotti


Resto della mia opinione...se per recuperare un giocatore ne metti in campo uno peggio non credo si guadagni molto...
Abate e L. Adriano nel primo tempo sono stati dei veri disastri...poi Niang ha cambiato la partita...ma era difficile fare peggio del Brasiliano
Per quanto riguarda il fatto di avere un allenatore...per il momento credo abbiamo un ''ex professore'' che resosi conto del materiale a disposizione sta portando avanti il lavoro iniziato da Miha...quello per intenderci che non capisce niente di calcio...


----------



## Casnop (3 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si perchè ha una rosa di 30 giocatori...... ma per favore
> 
> Abate e Monto almeno fino al mercato di gennaio servono e non si può bruciarli, poi tutto passa nelle mani dei cinesi,
> è evidente che Montella non vede l'ora di sostituirli


Abate è già 'under pressure test', e si sta autoescludendo. Montolivo da segni di cedimento in un ruolo che non ama, e la squadra lo asseconda, espellendolo dal ruolo. Proviamo a sostituire Locatelli con Montolivo nell'occasione del gol del primo, e chiediamoci: Montolivo sarebbe stato lì, ovvero vicinissimo all'area avversaria? Ed avrebbe tirato secco come ha fatto il ragazzo? La risposta negativa ad entrambe le domande esclude dunque rispettivamente una situazione di gioco favorevole, ed una buona occasione da rete per la squadra. E' da lì che si intende che per il capitano deve immaginarsi una situazione diversa.


----------



## Symon (4 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno mi ha chiamato, ed eccomi...Cosa credevate fossi in silenzio stampa?
Per quanto riguarda Abate...Non'è la giornata ideale per difenderlo ad oltranza, mi limito a dire quello che ha confermato anche Montella, ha commesso un errore (forse c'era anche una spinta su di lui...), ma la sua prestazione in fase offensiva è stata ottima.
Chiunque commette errori, con la Fiorentina Calabria e De Sciglio hanno regalato un rigore non mi pare ci fosse tutto sto pandemonio.
Montolivo, Bonaventura, Kucka...hanno commesso tutti errori nel Milan, quando non erano in forma. 
Confido che migliori di condizione in queste due settimane, e che Montella gli conceda l'opportunità di tornare in forma giocando il più spesso possibile.
Ah, un'altra cosa io la partita non l'avevo vista, ho sbirciato 10 minuti dal 30esimo al 40esimo del primo tempo, ed ho contato 3 palloni messi in area da Abate, e 0 dall'altra parte...sarà un caso? penso di no.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi ha chiamato, ed eccomi...Cosa credevate fossi in silenzio stampa?
> Per quanto riguarda Abate...Non'è la giornata ideale per difenderlo ad oltranza, mi limito a dire quello che ha confermato anche Montella, ha commesso un errore (forse c'era anche una spinta su di lui...), ma la sua prestazione in fase offensiva è stata ottima.
> Chiunque commette errori, con la Fiorentina Calabria e De Sciglio hanno regalato un rigore non mi pare ci fosse tutto sto pandemonio.
> Montolivo, Bonaventura, Kucka...hanno commesso tutti errori nel Milan, quando non erano in forma.
> ...



Nel primo tempo conto anche un altro errore madornale in fase difensiva, che aveva permesso al ghanese del Sassuolo di segnare indisturbato. Fortunati che l'abbia toccata di mano. Ad Ignazio mancano proprio alcuni fondamentali e difensivamente è una sciagura, Le diagonali sono la sua croce.


----------



## Symon (4 Ottobre 2016)

Rispetto la tua opinione Andrea, ma potevo essere d'accordo 10 anni fà quando stava imparando a fare il terzino, da esterno di centrocampo, ora le diagonali imho le sà fare perfettamente. L'errore sul primo goal con fallo avversario annesso, succede a chiunque, anche a Messi od a Pirlo x essere più similari come rischio di palla persa e zona di campo, quando non si è in forma.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione Andrea, ma potevo essere d'accordo 10 anni fà quando stava imparando a fare il terzino, da esterno di centrocampo, ora le diagonali imho le sà fare perfettamente. L'errore sul primo goal con fallo avversario annesso, succede a chiunque, anche a Messi od a Pirlo x essere più similari come rischio di palla persa e zona di campo, quando non si è in forma.



Quello del gol annullato ad Adjanpong è un errore che fa spesso. Spesso si fa sfuggire l'uomo alle spalle. Tatticamente è una sciagura.


----------



## Symon (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quello del gol annullato ad Adjanpong è un errore che fa spesso. Spesso si fa sfuggire l'uomo alle spalle. Tatticamente è una sciagura.



Spesso= dimmi almeno altre 2 volte...che comunque non equivarrebbe a spesso....
Io non me ne ricordo...mi ricordo invece i recenti errori dell'accoppiata Calabria - De Sciglio, a fronte di 2 partite giocate 1 rigore procurato....la media di partite giocate da Abate è parecchio + alta.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Spesso= dimmi almeno altre 2 volte...che comunque non equivarrebbe a spesso....
> Io non me ne ricordo...mi ricordo invece i recenti errori dell'accoppiata Calabria - De Sciglio, a fronte di 2 partite giocate 1 rigore procurato....la media di partite giocate da Abate è parecchio + alta.



E' una sciagura. C'è poco da discutere. Tecnicamente limitato e tatticamente mediocre. Poi se vogliamo difenderlo facciamo pure.


----------

